# Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit f&uuml;nf Solo-Missionen



## Administrator (22. Juni 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,478920


----------



## bbpa (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

was hatn das für systemanforderungen (wird ja net ohne sein)


----------



## Shattdown (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				bbpa am 22.06.2006 07:37 schrieb:
			
		

> was hatn das für systemanforderungen (wird ja net ohne sein)



System Requirements 

Minimum 

CPU Speed: Intel Pentium 4 2.0Ghz / AMD Athlon XP 2000+ processor
RAM: 512MB system RAM 
Video Card: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible 64MB video card with latest manufacturer drivers (see supported chipsets below)
Drive: 8X CD-ROM (standard edition), DVD-ROM (Limited Collector?s Edition)
Hard Drive: 2.2GB of uncompressed free hard drive space
Sound Card: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible 16-bit sound card
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 2000 or XP with latest service pack installed
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (included on disc) 

Recommended 

CPU Speed: Intel Pentium 4 2.5Ghz / AMD Athlon XP 2500+ processor
RAM: 1GB system RAM
Video Card: ATI Radeon X800 series or higher video card with latest manufacturer drivers
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series sound card
Internet: Broadband internet connection or LAN required for multiplayer


Supported Video Card Chipsets 

ATI:
ATI Radeon 9600 series, ATI Radeon 9700 series, ATI Radeon 9800 series, ATI Radeon X300 series, ATI Radeon X550 series, ATI Radeon X600 series, ATI Radeon X700 series, ATI Radeon X800 series, ATI Radeon X1300 series, ATI Radeon X1600 series, ATI Radeon X1800 series, ATI Radeon X1900 series, or better with latest manufacturer drivers. NVIDIA:
NVIDIA GeForce3/Ti series, NVIDIA GeForce4/Ti, NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800 series, NVIDIA GeForce 5900 series, NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series, NVIDIA GeForce 6600 series, NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series, NVIDIA GeForce 7300 series, NVIDIA GeForce 7600 series, NVIDIA GeForce 7800 series, NVIDIA GeForce 7900 series, or better with latest manufacturer drivers.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Nicht wirklich ein Spiel wo ich den Vollpreis für zahlen werden. Die 5 Level haben einem dann doch gereicht. Portale, Leveldrehungen und CO sind ja nett, aber irgendwie hat man dennoch das Gefühl ein Doom 3.5 zu spielen.
Sehr verwunderlich wieso Prey im Original eine USK Einstufung bekommen haben soll. Gerade was man da schon am Anfang an blutigen Szenen sieht kann durchaus mit dem indizierten Doom 3 AddOn (oder Quake 4) mithalten. Auch kurios, dass die USK nix gegen die "Rune-Werbung" in Form eines Minispiels im Spiel hat.
Insgesamt ganz nett für zwischendurch aber etwas mehr hätte ich mir nun schon erhofft. Die Gegner sind nicht gerade schlau und nach der längeren Einleitung hat Story eigentlich auch schon das gesamte Pulver verschossen. Bleibt nur die Frage ob man die Frau am Ende retten wird oder nicht. Aber wenn der Spieler schon unsterblich ist und gar nicht an den ganzen Indianakrempel glaubt, wieso sollte es dann bei der Frau anders sein?


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

sooo, download läuft    
Bin gespannt wie es sich spielt- übrigens, gegen ein Doom 3.5 hätt ich nicht viel einzuwenden   

P.S.@Vorredner: wie schon laaaange gepredigt wird, sollte man nicht vollständig von einer Demo auf das komplette Spiel schließen. Sicher soll in einer Demo die Spielbarkeit, Grafik etc demonstriert werden, doch die besten Level, viele Spielelelemente und Ideen der Entwickler wird man wohl kaum finden, um nicht das ganze Pulver im vorhinnein zu verschießen...


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> sooo, download läuft
> Bin gespannt wie es sich spielt- übrigens, gegen ein Doom 3.5 hätt ich nicht viel einzuwenden
> 
> P.S.@Vorredner: wie schon laaaange gepredigt wird, sollte man nicht vollständig von einer Demo auf das komplette Spiel schließen. Sicher soll in einer Demo die Spielbarkeit, Grafik etc demonstriert werden, doch die besten Level, viele Spielelelemente und Ideen der Entwickler wird man wohl kaum finden, um nicht das ganze Pulver im vorhinnein zu verschießen...



Stimmt schon.
Aber wenn man vorher schon nicht ganz so viel vom dem Spiel hält und mit der Demo nun testet ob es für einen selbst was taugt, man aber dabei feststellt dass es doch nicht so "gut" ist. Dann spricht doch nix dagegen. 

Nali wird schon wissen warum oder warum nicht.

Noch ne 1/4 Stunde und ich weiß auch mehr.


----------



## BlackDead (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Meine Verbindung war plötzlich weil das Kabel locker war.   
Jetzt darf ich nochmal anfangen.   
Bin aber trotzdem gespannt auf die Demo.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.@Vorredner: wie schon laaaange gepredigt wird, sollte man nicht vollständig von einer Demo auf das komplette Spiel schließen. Sicher soll in einer Demo die Spielbarkeit, Grafik etc demonstriert werden, doch die besten Level, viele Spielelelemente und Ideen der Entwickler wird man wohl kaum finden, um nicht das ganze Pulver im vorhinnein zu verschießen...


Nicht schon wieder so ein ausgelutschtes Argument, dass eine Demo nicht repräsentativ ist. Sicherlich hat man nicht alle Highlights in einer Demo. Gerade wenn eine Demo lange vor dem Release eines Spiels auf den Markt kommt kann sich durchaus noch einiges ändern. Allerdings ist Prey nun nicht die erste Demo zu einem Spiel und da konnte man schon einiges an Erfahrung sammeln. Immer wieder nett in Foren zu sehen, wenn sich Leute über das finale Game aufregen und gleichzeitig bei der Demo dachte es wird „alles gut“, weil ja eine Demo nicht das fertige Spiel repräsentiert. 
Eine wirkliche "Wendung" von einer schwächen Demo (kurz vorm Release) zu einem „super Spiel“ würde mir jetzt aus dem Stehgreif nicht einfallen. Und ich spiele schon eine ganze Weile.  Es mag durchaus Demos geben, wo beispielsweise ungünstige, langweilige Passagen oder einfache schlechte Level aus der finalen Version genommen wurde. Dennoch präsentiert eine Demo zum Großteil sehr gut das Spiel. Die Prey Demo ist recht umfangreich, zeigt den Beginn der "Handlung", die Schiffslevel, die Portaltechik und die Möglichkeit in den "Geist"-Modus zu wechseln. Es wird wirklich viel für 450 MB geboten. Nur kann ich für mich daraus sehr gut erkennen, dass mir das Gameplay, Gegner-KI und die Level nicht zusagen um dafür etwa 40 bis 45€ zu zahlen. ZUm Budgetpreis ist es für mich durchaus ein netter Shooter, wo man jeweils Abends zwei/drei Level spielen kann. Mehr ist es aber für MICH nicht.
Hätte es vielleicht oben schreiben sollen, aber am MP Modus habe ich gar kein Interesse. Somit fällt der aus der "Kostenrechnung" von 40 bis 45€ raus.


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				STF am 22.06.2006 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss ja das Herr WarCow eine kompetente Fachperson ist   Hätte mir nur von eben dieser einen etwas objektiveren Bericht gewünscht.
Aber ist schon richtig, wenn man eh schon nicht viel mit einem Spiel anfangen kann, dann spielt man ne Demo, um vielleicht doch noch umgestimmt zu werden und wartet auf Überraschungen.
Naja, in 20 Minuten weiss ich auch mehr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja das Herr WarCow eine kompetente Fachperson ist   Hätte mir nur von eben dieser einen etwas objektiveren Bericht gewünscht.
> Aber ist schon richtig, wenn man eh schon nicht viel mit einem Spiel anfangen kann, dann spielt man ne Demo, um vielleicht doch noch umgestimmt zu werden und wartet auf Überraschungen.
> Naja, in 20 Minuten weiss ich auch mehr


Es war auch keineswegs als "Review" gedacht. Eben nur meine, subjektive Meinung was ich vom Spiel, nachdem ich es zocken konnte, halte. Geschmäcker sind nun einfach unterschiedlich und da darf man ja wohl auch ein Game als nicht ganz so fesselnd empfinden.


----------



## Stinger (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.@Vorredner: wie schon laaaange gepredigt wird, sollte man nicht vollständig von einer Demo auf das komplette Spiel schließen. Sicher soll in einer Demo die Spielbarkeit, Grafik etc demonstriert werden, doch die besten Level, viele Spielelelemente und Ideen der Entwickler wird man wohl kaum finden, um nicht das ganze Pulver im vorhinnein zu verschießen...



Prey ist Gold, somit sollte diese Demo den ziemlichen Stand des Spiels repräsentieren. Und aus Wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist es am intelligentesten, dass ganze Pulver im vornhinein zu verschießen, damit die Leute so begeistert sind und das Spiel kaufen werden. Denn dann ist ja eh alles gerizt.


----------



## Der_Pate86 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

also ich habe mir die demo jetzt auch schon runtergeladen und installiert, aber beim starten bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung, dass meine kombination aus Grafikkarte und Treiber nicht die benötigten Features unterstützt   

ich habe eine GeForce 6800 GamersEdition und den ForceWare 91.31.......aktueller geht es also nicht. doch wo liegt nun das problem?   

für hilfe wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Stinger am 22.06.2006 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht magst du recht haben. Aber wenn feststeht dass die Demo die ersten fünf Level des Spiels beinhaltet, ist doch klar dass man nur einen ersten Eindruck bekommt. Ich kenn keinen Shooter bei dem die ersten 5 Level alles vom Spiel gezeigt hätten, die führen mehr ein und machen den Spieler mit Story, ersten Gegnern etc vertraut. (OK, die ersten Level in Unreal 1 waren hammergeil   ).


----------



## The_Sisko (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Das ist IMHO eine der besten Demos ever! Sehr lange und sie zeigen einem alle gameplay-relevanten Dinge. Also ich werde mir das Spiel auf jedenfall kaufen. Könnte nach dem Duke mal wieder etwas absolut abgefahrenes werden. (alleine die Waffen) Die Grafik sieht auch nicht schlecht aus und eine Hintergrundgeschichte ist auch dabei.


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

gleich mal laden, auch wenn ich mir das nicht kaufen werde 
muss man die Demo per INternet freischalten? dann brech ich das gleich wieder ab


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Fragmaster3103 am 22.06.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> gleich mal laden, auch wenn ich mir das nicht kaufen werde
> muss man die Demo per INternet freischalten? dann brech ich das gleich wieder ab



Wieso, illegal gezogen?


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Fragmaster3103 am 22.06.2006 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein nei, ich lade gerade die demo 
bei der Vollversion  - tja das wird sich zeigen, ob es da eine Umgehung der Internetfreischaltung gibt. Ich registriere mich nirgendwo unfreiwillig, das hab ich bei HL2 nicht gemacht und werd ich auch nicht tun - notfalls verzichte ich gerne auf solche Games


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Der_Pate86 am 22.06.2006 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe mir die demo jetzt auch schon runtergeladen und installiert, aber beim starten bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung, dass meine kombination aus Grafikkarte und Treiber nicht die benötigten Features unterstützt
> 
> ich habe eine GeForce 6800 GamersEdition und den ForceWare 91.31.......aktueller geht es also nicht. doch wo liegt nun das problem?
> 
> für hilfe wäre ich dankbar!


hallo
liegt wohl daran, dass du n beta-treiber benutzt - kann das sein?
Auf der Nvidia-Seite ist der aktuellste International verfügbare Treiber Version 84.21

BETA Drivers—
91.31
Windows XP / 2000 32-bit
Release Date: June 5, 2006
BETA driver


----------



## Wallrider (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Fragmaster3103 am 22.06.2006 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 10:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich gestern im Internet gelesen habe, haben die die Online Aktivierung wieder rausgenommen, wegen "technischer Probleme", vielleicht lags aber auch an den vielen Beschwerden der Community   
Ich finds gut, bin mal auf die Demo gespannt, lad noch ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Fragmaster3103 am 22.06.2006 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> nein nei, ich lade gerade die demo
> bei der Vollversion  - tja das wird sich zeigen, ob es da eine Umgehung der Internetfreischaltung gibt. Ich registriere mich nirgendwo unfreiwillig, das hab ich bei HL2 nicht gemacht und werd ich auch nicht tun - notfalls verzichte ich gerne auf solche Games



Kurze Info:
Schau mal was Nali hier geschrieben hat 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.06.2006 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wird man das Spiel doch nicht online aktivieren müssen.
> 
> 
> > Though we very much wanted to include online authentication for the retail release of Prey, we made the very recent decision to remove it due to technical difficulties in implementing it in time for our public release. Therefore we will not be including any online authentication with the retail release of Prey. This does not in any way affect and has nothing to do with our commitment to release Prey through online digital distribution via the Triton streaming system. Both the online demo and the final release of Prey will be available via Triton.
> ...


----------



## Horatio (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Stinger am 22.06.2006 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hä? Heute gibt es Shooter, die nach 5 Levels den Endgegner präsentieren !   

Im Ernst: 5 komplette Levels (ist aber auch Definitionsfrage, was ein Level ist), würden einen sehr guten Eindruck über das Gesamtspiel geben bei fast jedem Ego-Shooter, der mir spontan so einfällt. Auf jeden Fall genug, um eine Kaufentscheidung zu fällen.


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

@Wallrider, @Night_Wolf_2100
sorry hatte ich nicht gesehen
Danke für den Hinweis - jetzt freu ich mich doch wieder auf das Game
Ist zwar sicher wieder ähnlich wie Doom3 und Quake4 aber für zweischendurch ist das in Ordnung. 
Ich werd es mir dann wohl kaufen, wenn es als Neuheit 33€ oder so kostet


----------



## patsche (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

kennt einer n schnelleren mirror, die angegeben links sind überlansam?!?!


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				patsche am 22.06.2006 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt einer n schnelleren mirror, die angegeben links sind überlansam?!?!



Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!  

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## E-l-l-y (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				STF am 22.06.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 22.06.2006 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gamershell.com


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				patsche am 22.06.2006 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt einer n schnelleren mirror, die angegeben links sind überlansam?!?!



http://www.gamershell.com/download_14372.shtml
http://www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/ga...y_demo.exe.html
http://www.worthdownloading.com/dow...id=1368&id=7864
http://files.filefront.com/FILE_VOT...;/fileinfo.html
http://www.vgpro.com/file/18023_Prey_Demo.exe.html
http://www.download.com/Prey-demo/3...4-10552044.html
http://www.computergames.ro/site/p/.../en/dowid/6689/
http://www.filenuts.com/Prey.SP.and.MP.Demo_1419.html
http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=8998
http://www.fragland.net/downloads.php?id=15389
http://www.gwn.com/downloads/file.php/id/6974/
http://128.36.236.149/bluesnews/Prey_Demo.exe
http://www.gamespot.com/promos/2006...demo/index.html
http://www.fileplanet.com/164821/download/Prey-Demo


----------



## patsche (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				E-l-l-y am 22.06.2006 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 22.06.2006 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja 180KB/sec sind schon arg wenig bei ner 6000 kabelflat -.-

@Nali_WarCow, vielen dank


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				patsche am 22.06.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> E-l-l-y am 22.06.2006 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na ist ja auch klar, wir werden wohl nicht die einzigen sein, die sich die Demo saugen oder gesaugt haben.


Lob! Nali wie immer fleissig!!!


----------



## Der_Pate86 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Fragmaster3103 am 22.06.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Der_Pate86 am 22.06.2006 09:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja stimmt, es ist ein beta-treiber, aber bisher hatte ich noch in keinem der ganzen aktuellen spiele probleme. außerdem sollte doch wohl der 91.31 beta-treiber ja auch alle die features unterstützen, die der 84.21 schon hat, oder!?


----------



## HanFred (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

den 91.31 gibt's auch in WHQL-ausführung, aber NUR bei Guru3d.com. scheint's nicht mehr auf dem nVidia-FTP zu haben.
ich denke aber nicht, dass etwas verändert wurde am treiber. der wurde wohl nur getestet und hat den stempel bekommen.


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



> ja stimmt, es ist ein beta-treiber, aber bisher hatte ich noch in keinem der ganzen aktuellen spiele probleme. außerdem sollte doch wohl der 91.31 beta-treiber ja auch alle die features unterstützen, die der 84.21 schon hat, oder!?


sorry das weiss ich nicht. 
Ich kann erst heute Abend testen, da ich noch bei der arbeit sitze aber da die anderen, die die Demo schon getestet haben, keine Probleme haben, könnte es natürlich schon sein.


----------



## E-l-l-y (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

leider ist wieder mal keine widescreenunterstützung vorgesehen. ich kann zwar 16:9 aktivieren im menue, aber eine auflösung (1680x1050) wird nicht angeboten.

gruss,  Elly


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Also ich muss sagen: Mir gefällt die Demo  
Klar sollte man jetzt keinen absoluten Überflieger erwarten (gibt es soetwas überhaupt im Shooterbereich  ) und das Scenario ist bestimmt auch nicht jedermans Geschmack aber das was ich gesehen habe hat mir richtig zugesagt. Für einen Shooter so zwischendurch bestimmt nicht schlecht. Werde ich mir mal überlegen


----------



## BlackDead (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Habe gerade den Singelplayermodus durchgespielt und es hat mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen natürlich ist das kein Meisterwerk aber gute und solide Unterhaltung und die Story hat meiner Meinung nach potenzial. Den Gewaltgrad fand ich relativ 
heftig besonders weil die Gewalt auch gegen Kinder geht. Aber ansonsten hat mir das Demo wirklich gut gefallen den Multiplayermodus werde ich später auch noch ausprobieren.


----------



## Gurke16 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich muss sagen mir gefällt Pray wirklich gut. Es sieht gut aus und es macht Spaß. Aber ich muss auch sagen das einige Stellen ziemlich brutal sind. Zum Beispiel die Szene wo die Menschen nacheinander aufgespießt werden. Aber solche Szenen kennt man ja schon aus anderen Spielen. Zum Multiplayer kann ich noch nicht viel sagen da ich den noch nicht richtig getestet habe.
Trotzdem Daumen hoch für Pray


----------



## sandman2003 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				BlackDead am 22.06.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade den Singelplayermodus durchgespielt und es hat mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen natürlich ist das kein Meisterwerk aber gute und solide Unterhaltung und die Story hat meiner Meinung nach potenzial. Den Gewaltgrad fand ich relativ
> heftig besonders weil die Gewalt auch gegen Kinder geht. Aber ansonsten hat mir das Demo wirklich gut gefallen den Multiplayermodus werde ich später auch noch ausprobieren.




ja bin auch begeistert... wirklich gut gemacht.... guter einsatz der doom engine..... vollversion wird gekauft... allerdings die englische.... 

weiß einer was man in dieser großen halle machen muss wo in intervallen diese organischen riesenkugeln in die luft geschossen werden?? und judas priest und heart ertönt???


----------



## HanFred (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Gurke16 am 22.06.2006 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem Daumen hoch für Pray


beten musst du nicht. nur beute spielen.


----------



## Gurke16 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich wollt noch was loswerden über Prey. Was ich bis jetzt von der Story mitbekommen habe macht einen guten Eindruck und hat Potenzial. Und das ziemlich kranke Szenario gefällt mir auch.
Wie schon vorher gesagt Daumen hoch für Prey


----------



## E-l-l-y (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				BlackDead am 22.06.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade den Singelplayermodus durchgespielt den Multiplayermodus werde ich später auch noch ausprobieren.



es ist geschehen, aber es werden keine server in der liste angezeigt. bei meinem doom ist das auch schon ne weile so... ob ich da den masterserver nochmal neu in die config. schreiben müßte???

KANN DA BITTE JEMAND HELFEN?

Danke


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Insgesamt sehe ich die Sache ähnlich wie Nali.

Seltsames Programm. Ich frage mich teilweise welche illegalen Substanzen die Entwickler während des Schöpfungsvorgangs zu sich genommen haben. *g*

Begeistert hat mich die Musik, die zumindest in der Bar vorhandene Interaktivität (Jukebox, Spielautomat, Klobrille) und das anfängliche Flair. War mal sehr schön zu sehen, dass man mit der D3-Engine auch mal normale Innenareale erzeugen kann. Wirkte alles recht fein. Die “Assimilation” war auch recht hübsch gemacht, besonders weil da gerade in der Jukebox ein Lied gespielt wurde, welches man bereits aus dem TV 3-Teiler “The Stand” kannte. Da wurden direkt Erinnerungen wach, passend gemacht also.

Doch dann, als das Spiel eigentlich erst so richtig anfing, hörte bei mir der Spielspaß fast gänzlich auf. Die Fahrt in das Raumschiff zu Beginn wirkte wie die Rundreise in der Zitadelle aus HL2. Als die Typen von der Verarbeitungsmaschine grausam penetriert wurden, dachte ich, dass ich wieder auf Stroggos wäre, und meine armen Marine-Kollegen gerade “entsorgt” würden. Dann kam endlich die erste Waffe, und mein Verdacht im Bezug auf die bisher gezeigten Videos hat sich bestätigt: Kein echtes Shooterfeeling. Dieses “Energieding” schießt so wie eine Gotchawaffe aus dem gleichnamigen MP-Game von Anno Dazumal. Die Umgebungen waren für meinen Geschmack zu identisch: Strogg Biofabrik mischt sich mit den befallenen, organischen Doom 3 Abschnitten. Zu bekannt, zu klein, mittlerweile zu verhasst. Die Gegner waren auch nichts was mich begeistern konnte. Die Kreaturen wirkten alle wie Mischlinge aus Strogg und Dämonen. 

Die groß angekündigten Features “Portale” und “Wandlaufen” fand ich herrlich unauffällig. Man merkte kaum eine Veränderung im Gameplay, und da die Abschnitte bisher alle klein und absolut linear waren, sind diese “Features” bestenfalls Beiwerk, damit sich Prey zumindest minimal von Quake 4 und Doom 3 abhebt. Insgesamt fand ich das gezeigte sehr schwach, Klischees mischen sich mit bekannten Spielinhalten und Spieldesigns ab, um so ein neues Spiel “vorzugaukeln”. Doch die eigentliche Mechanik wurde nicht verbessert. Der MP-Serverbrowser ist genau so Banane wie der aus Q4, die Physik genau so unvorteilhaft wie damals in Doom 3. Insgesamt bin ich von der Leistung der Entwickler hier sehr enttäuscht, es wirkt alles zu bekannt und “ausgelutscht”. 

Richtig schlimm ist meiner Meinung nach aber der MP-Modus. Erstens sind dort sämtliche Waffen für meine Definition zu “abgehoben” und “bescheuert” und zweitens nervt das Wandlaufen  da teilweise extrem, weil sich das Fadenkreuz nicht zentriert ausrichtet, sondern irgendwie auf die Decke zeigt. Da kommt kein 1on1 Feeling auf, weil das Zielen andauernd von den dummen Gravitationseinlagen unterbrochen wird. 

Insgesamt hat die Demo dafür gesorgt, dass ich einen großen Bogen um die Vollversion machen werde, da ich kein echtes Shooterfeeling feststellen konnte, die Waffen keinen echten “Bums” haben, die 
Umgebungen alle zu ähnlich sind und der MP-Modus so einfach nur grausam spielbar ist.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich folgendes mal sagen würde, aber im direkten Vergleich zu Prey finde ich Quake 4 fast schon perfekt (schnelle Action, Waffen mit richtigem “Bums”, ekelhaftere Gegner).

Randnotiz: Die Performance ist bei mir merklich schwächer als bei Quake 4, global kann man bei identischen Detaileinstellungen und gleicher Auflösung direkt 20 FPS subtrahieren. Dabei bietet Prey nun nicht die Überoptik schlechthin, und die Figuren sehen sogar noch merklich schlechter aus als in Q4 (Vergleich Monster, Gesichter, Polycount der Gegner).

Story? Da soll was weitergehen? Nach so vielen schlechten Klischees und Wiederholungen bin ich froh wenn da GAR NIX mehr weitergeht, und “Jen” zur Hölle fährt, damit die dann vom D3-Marine gerettet werden kann. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Hans-Egon (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.06.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt sehe ich die Sache ähnlich wie Nali.
> 
> Seltsames Programm. Ich frage mich teilweise welche illegalen Substanzen die Entwickler während des Schöpfungsvorgangs zu sich genommen haben. *g*
> 
> ...



Omg wie kann man nur so viel Müll labern?

Überhaupt schon mal nen ordentlichen Shooter wie Doom(alle Teile), Wolfenstein 3D oder RtCW gespielt? Kommt mir nicht so vor.

Außerdem ist Prey in Sachen Grafik die derzeitige Referenz... kA mit welchen Einstellungen du das gespielt hast, sry.

Story ist auch nett für nen Shooter, und das Leveldesign ist hübsch abgedreht, ebenso die Waffen.

Außerdem: Wann spielst du 1on1? Überhaupt jemals? Sonst heulst immer rum dasses keine Bots gibt, kann daher nich glauben dass du jemals online gezockt hast...

Mfg...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Hans-Egon am 22.06.2006 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Omg wie kann man nur so viel Müll labern?
> 
> Überhaupt schon mal nen ordentlichen Shooter wie Doom(alle Teile), Wolfenstein 3D oder RtCW gespielt? Kommt mir nicht so vor.
> 
> ...



Du bist schon eine seltenblöde kleine Nervensäge, sorry, aber anders kann man es einfach nicht formulieren. Statt dich mit meinem Post auseinanderzusetzen und zu argumentieren, kommst du nun plötzlich mit Aspekten die einfach komplett aus der Luft gegriffen sind. Ich liebe solche Menschen. Größere Klappe haben als ich, aber nicht im Ansatz bereit die eigenen Meinungen anhand von Argumenten oder Beispielen zu untermauern. Sogar ich schaffe so etwas. 
Ergo ist jede detaillierte, begründete Auseinandersetzung mit deinem Post verschwendete Zeit. Da könnte man gleich versuchen einer Hauskatze beizubringen die Nationalhymne zu furzen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kandinata (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Hans-Egon am 22.06.2006 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Omg wie kann man nur so viel Müll labern?
> 
> Überhaupt schon mal nen ordentlichen Shooter wie Doom(alle Teile), Wolfenstein 3D oder RtCW gespielt? Kommt mir nicht so vor.
> 
> ...



naja, ist doch nur seine meinung, die soltle man akzeptieren 

also das an der wand laufen ist das das was mal neu sein soll, wer das nicht abkann, dem wird es soweiso nicht gefallen, ist ja logisch 

und es war, das was ich sah bisher gut reingebracht, auch das es linear war, was bei solchen spielen einfach sein MUSS, 

realismus braucht man manchmal einfach nicht, und hier ist es eben so... hier gehts hauptsächlich um ein 4d dauerballern zu bieten und das haben sie sehr gut hingekriegt muss ich sagen

die sprüche sind auch recht nett die der "held" von sich gibt, endlich mal wieder ein wenig humor in einem shooter    (ja ich weiss, er ist extrem brutal, das bezog ich aber darauf nicht)

die waffen konnte man sich auch nicht beschweren, mal was neues als die immer gleichen waffen wie raketenwerfer mg shotgun blabla

und mp... sorry das ich das sagen muss, aber DER punkt ist wirklich grosser bullshit wo du da abgibst, das kann man auch schon nicht mal mehr als meinung betrachten

es SOLL ja nicht realistisch sein, die waffen SOLLEN ja übertrieben sein und was anderes sein als eben die jeden üblichen verdächtigen... das an der decke rumlaufen stört dich ?

schade, aber das ist genau DAS was prey so interessant macht, mp battles an den wänden und an den decken, 4d und nicht mehr einfach 3d, mal was wirklich neues


----------



## HanFred (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

weg suchen und ein wirres ambiente... gefällt mir.


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Sooo, auch mal meine Meinung zur Demo:

Grafik: Quake 4 - Niveau (Ist ja auch die Doom3-Engine), sieht also ziemlich gut aus. Läuft vor allem auch auf meinem schwächerem System (3200+, 1 GB RAM, X 800 Pro) in 1280+1024 super flüssig, sogar flüssiger als Quake 4.

Sound: gibts nichts zu meckern, gute Musik und Soundeffekte sind auch ok. Sprachausgabe ist auch solide, obwohl mich der ängstliche Tonfall von Tommy doch etwas nervt. Ein wenig Duke-Feeling hätt ich cooler gefunden. Aber passt wohl auch nicht zur Story...

KI: Die 4-5 verschiedenen Monster waren alle unterbelichtet, die Nahkämpfer stürmen auf einen los, die Fernkämpfer suchen sporadisch Deckung, nur um in immer wieder gleichen Abständen daraus hervorzukommen. Wäre sicher noch steigerungsfähig, mal sehen was noch kommt....

Story: Typische Shooterstory, Menschen werden von Aliens entführt, einer kann sich befreien und versucht seine Geliebte zu retten. Hoffentlich erfährt man noch mehr (woher kommen die Aliens, wer sind sie, was wollen sie   ), und wäre nett wenn sich das Spiel nicht nur um die Rettung der Freundin drehen würde, wäre doch etwas zu schwach. Aber wer ne gute Story will soll keine Shooter spielen sondern Final Fantasy 7 

Innovationen: Die Physikspielereien sind ganz nett, doch wurde in den 5 Levels sicher nur angedeutet, was alles damit möglich ist. Ich fands jedenfalls cool, an der Decke zu laufen und mir ein Duell mit einem Alien auf dem Boden zu liefern. Hatte was. So wahnsinnig unübersichtlich fand ichs auch nicht, habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Man wusste immer wo man war....
Die Idee, sich von seinem Körper zu lösen und somit an Stellen zu gelangen, die man in der menschlichen Hülle nicht erreicht, ist auch neu und gut umgesetzt. Werden sicherlich einige Rätsel und abgefahrene Szenarien kommen...

Wummen: Alienwummen und ein Schraubenschlüssel   . Hebt sich doch stark von den normalen Schrotflinten und MGs ab, vor allem die explodierenden kleinen Alienviecher. 4 Waffen waren spielbar (+ der Bogen im Geistzustand), wobei die 4.Waffe mit unterschiedlicher Munition bestückt werden kann. 

Fazit: Gute Demo, die Lust auf mehr macht. Auch find ich das abgefahrene Szenario ansprechend, Indianer (mit übersinnlichen Fähigkeiten) auf Kriegspfad im Weltraum, das hat was. Erinnert zwar alles an Quake und ein wenig an Doom3 (obwohl bei Prey noch die Schockmomente fehlten), baer das muss ja nichts schlechtes heissen wenn die Entwickler noch genug eigene Ideen mit einbringen. Und die haben die Entwickler, was hoffentlich im abwechslungsreichem  Leveldesign und den Physikspielereien in den nächsten Levels demonstriert wird.
 Auch dass man die Kneipe, in der Tommy am Anfang des Spiels ist, man am Ende des 5. Levels im Raumschiff wiederfindet (ja, die wurde auch entführt  ), eingebunden in das organische Raumschiff, fand ich ne lustige Sache. Mehr davon...


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Kandinata am 22.06.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> schade, aber das ist genau DAS was prey so interessant macht, mp battles an den wänden und an den decken, 4d und nicht mehr einfach 3d, mal was wirklich neues




Aber du schreibst auch ganz schön Müll. Um Dich mal aufzuklären, 4D = Raum und Zeit(visuell nicht vorstellbar), 3D = Raum(Koordinatensystem x,y,z),
2D = die Ebene (Koordinatensystem x,y) und zu guter letzt 1D = Strecke über zwei Punkte. Ein kleiner Exkurs für Dich. Das was du sicherlich sagen wolltes, dass sich die Gravitation im Spiel verändert und dadurch ein neues 3D Feeling entsteht.

Prey bleibt trotzdem ein typischer EGO-Shooter im 3D Genre und ich freu mich drauf ))


----------



## MrKill (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Naja Demo macht spaß, aber 40€ sind mir zu teuer für das Spiel da wart ich lieber bis ein besseres kommt.


----------



## Kandinata (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.06.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 22.06.2006 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so genau hatte ich das jetzt nicht gemeint 

mit 4d meinte ich das es nicht mehr nur auf 3 achsen läuft sondern nun auch der gesamte raum ausgenutzt wird indem man den raum um die eigne achse noch drehen kann... quasi als 4te achse und somit 4d 

rein rhetorisch natürlich nur, deine definition ist aber natürlich wissenschaftlich betrachtet richtig


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, auch mal meine Meinung zur Demo:
> 
> Grafik: Quake 4 - Niveau (Ist ja auch die Doom3-Engine), sieht also ziemlich gut aus. Läuft vor allem auch auf meinem schwächerem System (3200+, 1 GB RAM, X 800 Pro) in 1280+1024 super flüssig, sogar flüssiger als Quake 4.
> 
> ...



und genau das unterschreibe ich hiermit...genau so denke ich auch!!! Erspart mir viel schreibarbeit...  
auf meinem system (s.u.) läufts auch in 1280x960 (oder wars 1280x1024 ) mit AA aus und AF auf 4x mit allen details hoch super!  
bevor es überhaupt losging hab ich mich beim glücksspiel versucht...mit beachtlichen gewinnen!
http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot000032pa.jpg


----------



## newester (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

*gähn* 
Ein weiterer Doom3-Abklatsch. 
Dunkle Gänge, blöde Gegner, lineares und ödes Gameplay, usw..
Ich kann eX2tremiousU in vielen Punkten zustimmen.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				newester am 22.06.2006 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn*
> Ein weiterer Doom3-Abklatsch.
> Dunkle Gänge, blöde Gegner, lineares und ödes Gameplay, usw..
> Ich kann eX2tremiousU in vielen Punkten zustimmen.



Ich frage mich was die Leute von diesem Shooter alles erwartet haben  
War doch eigentlich im Vorfeld klar, dass es nur ein 0815-Fantasy-Shooter wird  

Die einen beschweren sich dass es nicht realistisch ist, die anderen, dass es nur ein Doom Abklatsch sein soll  

Ich habe meine Erwartungen auf ein Minimum geschraubt und wurde daher nicht enttäsucht. Mir gefällt das Spiel jedenfalls besser als Doom  Wie weiter vorne schon gesagt: Ein Shooter für Zwischendurch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack


----------



## newester (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 22.06.2006 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte bereits vor dem Release bzw. vor der Demo die selbe Meinung. Ich habe nie was anderes erwartet oder behauptet, meine Meinung wurde nur bestätigt.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				newester am 22.06.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bereits vor dem Release bzw. vor der Demo die selbe Meinung. Ich habe nie was naderes erwartet oder behauptet, meine Meinung wurde nur bestätigt.



Ich frage mich dann halt, warum man es trotzdem spielt  - Vieleicht weil die Demo kostenlos ist 

Spaß beiseite, gibt hier einige, die von dem Spiel irgendwo etwas großartiges erwartet haben und nun entäuscht sind  Die kann ich dann irgendwo nicht verstehen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich frage mich was die Leute von diesem Shooter alles erwartet haben*


ENDLICH EIN ANDERES GRAFIKSET! *g* 
Wenn die restlichen 70% von Prey auch in solchen Settings spielen wie die Demo, na dann Prost Mahlzeit.



> War doch eigentlich im Vorfeld klar, dass es nur ein 0815-Fantasy-Shooter wird.



War es das wirklich? Die Entwickler hatten da ganz andere Vorstellungen. 



> Ich habe meine Erwartungen auf ein Minimum geschraubt und wurde daher nicht enttäsucht. Mir gefällt das Spiel jedenfalls besser als Doom  Wie weiter vorne schon gesagt: Ein Shooter für Zwischendurch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Ich hatte gar keine Erwartungen, und bereits die wurden unterboten. *g*
Für einen "Shooter für Zwischendurch" gebe zumindest ich keine 40 Euro aus, da wäre das Geld in ein anderes Game besser investiert, wie ich finde.
Primäres Problem an "Prey" ist imho der Umstand, dass das Spiel einfach zu spät veröffentlich wurde. Damals als Prey noch auf Basis der Q2-Engine basierte, wirkte alles einfach "frischer" und für die damalige Zeit "neu" und innovativ. Es ist also kaum verwunderlich, dass das Spiel im Jahre 2006 so öde daherkommt, wenn bereits Titel wie D3, HL2, Q4, NOLF2 und FC Aspekte genutzt haben, die man nun als "gewöhnlich" beschreiben darf. Und das Grav-Feature ist imho kein wirklicher Kaufgrund. 



> Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack



Zum Glück. Wäre langweilig wenn immer alle meiner Meinung wären.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## newester (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 22.06.2006 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich muss mich ja zumindest selbst davon überzeugen   
... und ehrlich gesagt hab ich es nur angespielt, da ich zu demotiviert war um die Demo "durchzuspielen". 



> Spaß beiseite, gibt hier einige, die von dem Spiel irgendwo etwas großartiges erwartet haben und nun entäuscht sind  Die kann ich dann irgendwo nicht verstehen.


Ist mir auch unverständlich


----------



## Stargazer (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.06.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war aber schon auf allen Screenshots zu sehen, dass es wieder ein SciFi-Shooter wird.
Irgendwie haben die zeimlich derbe bei Quake4 geklaut, noch ein bißchen HL2 und Doom 3 dazugemischt und das ganze mit ein paar eigenen Ideen Prey getauft.

Aber da ich Quake 4 und Doom 3 mochte, habe ich auch mit der Demo meinen Spaß


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Stargazer am 22.06.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war aber schon auf allen Screenshots zu sehen, dass es wieder ein SciFi-Shooter wird.
> Irgendwie haben die zeimlich derbe bei Quake4 geklaut, noch ein bißchen HL2 und Doom 3 dazugemischt und das ganze mit ein paar eigenen Ideen Prey getauft.



Dabei sei anzumerken, dass es dieses Spiel schon vor den drei genannten gab nur nie fertig wurde


----------



## newester (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 22.06.2006 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber andersherum geklaut ist dann auch schlecht möglich


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meine Erwartungen auf ein Minimum geschraubt und wurde daher nicht enttäsucht. Mir gefällt das Spiel jedenfalls besser als Doom  Wie weiter vorne schon gesagt: Ein Shooter für Zwischendurch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack




Dito!

Die Story hat mir auch noch zugesagt.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.06.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> War es das wirklich? Die Entwickler hatten da ganz andere Vorstellungen.



Ich habe schon lange aufgehört auf die Entwickler zu hören - Die lassen doch alles hochleben, egal wie grottig das Spiel ist  - Sieht man doch an diesen ganzen 0815-Spielchen die auf irgendwelchen Spielshows oder Fernsehserien basieren  



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.06.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte gar keine Erwartungen, und bereits die wurden unterboten. *g*
> Für einen "Shooter für Zwischendurch" gebe zumindest ich keine 40 Euro aus, da wäre das Geld in ein anderes Game besser investiert, wie ich finde.
> Primäres Problem an "Prey" ist imho der Umstand, dass das Spiel einfach zu spät veröffentlich wurde. Damals als Prey noch auf Basis der Q2-Engine basierte, wirkte alles einfach "frischer" und für die damalige Zeit "neu" und innovativ. Es ist also kaum verwunderlich, dass das Spiel im Jahre 2006 so öde daherkommt, wenn bereits Titel wie D3, HL2, Q4, NOLF2 und FC Aspekte genutzt haben, die man nun als "gewöhnlich" beschreiben darf. Und das Grav-Feature ist imho kein wirklicher Kaufgrund.



Ich muss dir da recht geben - Es kommt definitiv zu spät und ist bestimmt keinen Vollpreis wert  Aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem ein Spiel dass man sich als Lückenfüller mal vom Wühtisch holen kann, wenn man mal etwas Sinnloses spielen will 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.06.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück. Wäre langweilig wenn immer alle meiner Meinung wären.



Ich versuch mir immer wieder vorzustellen was wäre, wenn wirklich jeder den gleichen Geschmack hätte  - Wie würde ich solche Diskussionen vermissen


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				newester am 22.06.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber andersherum geklaut ist dann auch schlecht möglich



Was will man eigentlich bei einem Shooter großartig klauen  
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Ich habe mir vor kurzem den Trailer von DNF angesehen, also den 2001 Trailer und irgendwie kamen mir einige Dinge in der Demo von Pry dann bekannt vor


----------



## bwort (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Also ich bin positiv überrascht von Prey. Ich fand doom und fear stinklangweilig,  aber Prey rockt. Bin jetzt nur noch gespannt welche Version besser ist, pc oder 360...  

Aussagen hier über die Story zu machen finde ich übrigen ziemlich lächerlich...woher soll man denn wiisen wie es weitergeht lol


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 22.06.2006 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich mir auch so gedacht.
Am Ende der Prey-Demo stand auch noch was mit Fahrzeugen, als wird es doch ein anderes Setting geben (hope)?? 

Als Vollpreistitel würde ich es mir allerdings auch nicht holen.


----------



## Killtech (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich fass mich kurz:

Prey ist ein solider Ballerspaß ohne großen Anspruch, der halbwegs innovativ wirken soll, es jedoch leider nich tut. Spielgefühl und das Setting sind altbekannt, und reißen keinen mehr vom Hocker. Ich komme zum Entschluss, dass wenn ich Lust auf hirnlose Ballerorgien habe, ich nach wie vor zum Klassenprimus greife - Quake 3. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## bwort (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Killtech am 22.06.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fass mich kurz:
> 
> Prey ist ein solider Ballerspaß ohne großen Anspruch, der halbwegs innovativ wirken soll, es jedoch leider nich tut. Spielgefühl und das Setting sind altbekannt, und reißen keinen mehr vom Hocker. Ich komme zum Entschluss, dass wenn ich Lust auf hirnlose Ballerorgien habe, ich nach wie vor zum Klassenprimus greife - Quake 3.
> 
> MfG, Killtech




du schreibst als wären das Fakten und keine subjektive Meinung
    Das Prey Demo (nur das kennen wir) als hirnlose Ballerorgie zu bezeichen ist schon recht herb. Naja viel Spass bei Quake 3


----------



## Razor (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Killtech am 22.06.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fass mich kurz:
> 
> Prey ist ein solider Ballerspaß ohne großen Anspruch, der halbwegs innovativ wirken soll, es jedoch leider nich tut. Spielgefühl und das Setting sind altbekannt, und reißen keinen mehr vom Hocker.



*signed* wobei die "intro" Sequenz in der Bar ein sehr gutes "Gefühl" dem Spiel zuzüglich aufbaute, hätte nicht gedacht, das die D³ Engine so "normale" Umgebungen darstellen kann  :-o  

Die Anforderungen scheinen erstaunlich niedrig zu sein, oder die Performance steigt drastisch mit der Verringerung der Auflösung, denn in 1024*768 (eine höhere Auflösung unterstützt mein TFT nicht) läuft es auf meinen System (!) (XP 2000+, GF 6600 GT 128 DDR3, 1GB RAM) in Maximalen Details (abzüglich der Schatten, habe mit allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert) anstandlos flüssig       nicht der geringste Ruckler (oder Nachladeruckler) war zu verspüren, respekt, so gut hat schon lange kein Spiel mehr "gelaufen" !

So long, Razor


----------



## Killtech (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				bwort am 22.06.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> du schreibst als wären das Fakten und keine subjektive Meinung


Für mich sind das durchaus Fakten. So gut wie alles aus der Demo (ich nehme mir jetzt auch einfach mal die Frechheit heraus auch auf das fertige Spiel zu schließen) war schon einmal in ähnlicher Form da. Schon die ersten paar Minuten der Demo haben mich sofort an Doom 3 erinnert. Das liegt zum einen einfach an der Engine und ihren markanten Merkmalen, und zum anderen am klaustrophobisch engen Leveldesign. Ja ich weiß, Raumschiff = Eng = Dunkel = Bla... 



> Das Prey Demo (nur das kennen wir) als hirnlose Ballerorgie zu bezeichen ist schon recht herb.


Mag sein, jedoch spiegelt es nur die Wahrheit wieder. Oder wie würdest du ein Spiel nennen, in dem man reflexartig auf alles schießt was sich bewegt, ohne dabei seine grauen Zellen zu benutzen? Ach ja, bevor mir blinder Hass auf das Spiel vorgeworfen wird. Doom 3 und Quake 4 waren meiner Meinung nach auch nichts anderes als "hirnlose" Ballerorgien. Das soll jedoch nicht bedeuten, dass sie zumindest kurzzeitig keinen Spaß machen. 



> Naja viel Spass bei Quake 3


Danke.

MfG, Killtech

PS: Die Performance ist recht gut. Bei mir läuft es mit 1280x1024, maximale Details, 4xAA + 8xAF durchschnittlich mit ca. 60 FPS. System steht in der Signatur, falls es wen interessiert.


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Killtech am 22.06.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wie würdest du ein Spiel nennen, in dem man reflexartig auf alles schießt was sich bewegt, ohne dabei seine grauen Zellen zu benutzen?
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Als Shooter!
Eventuell auch als 3D-Shooter bzw. FPS.

Als Taktikshooter war es ja auch nicht deklariert.

CoD² würde ich eher als Ballerorgie bezeichnen.


Das ist aber natürlich auch wieder Ansichtssache.

PS: Hab die gleichen Einstellungen, bei läuft es auch flüssig.


----------



## Killtech (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				STF am 22.06.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Shooter!
> Eventuell auch als 3D-Shooter bzw. FPS.


Rhetorische Fragen sollten sich eigentlich von selbst beanworten. Naja, offensichtlich doch nicht. *g*



> Als Taktikshooter war es ja auch nicht deklariert.


Hab ich nie behauptet.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Killtech am 22.06.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fass mich kurz:
> 
> Prey ist ein solider Ballerspaß ohne großen Anspruch, der halbwegs innovativ wirken soll, es jedoch leider nich tut. Spielgefühl und das Setting sind altbekannt, und reißen keinen mehr vom Hocker. Ich komme zum Entschluss, dass wenn ich Lust auf hirnlose Ballerorgien habe, ich nach wie vor zum Klassenprimus greife - Quake 3.
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Möchte nur mal was allgemeines loswerden. Viele sprechen hier von fehlenden Innovationen und vieles sei schon einmal da gewesen. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon etliche Jahre mit PC-Spielen und hab auch die Anfänge des Shooter-Genres miterlebt- lang lebe ID   Mal ehrlich, wann gab es wirkliche Innovationen? Das Genre heisst ja nicht umsonst Shooter, es geht eben nun mal primär um ballern. Das wurde in seiner reinsten Form in den allerersten ID-Shootern dargeboten. 
Danach kamen nur noch Elemente wie bessere Story, Benutzung von Fahrzeugen, einige Schleich-Shooter, auf Realismus basierende Shooter, reine Multiplayer-Shooter, Shooter mit Rätseleinlagen....
Wo bitte liegt hier die große Innovation? Die Entwickler versuchen heutzutage nicht viel neues, sie versuchen lediglich, vorhandene Genres mit kleinen Spielelementen zu erweitern und die Grafik aufzumotzen. Und dies ist Genre-Übergreifend. Holt ihr euch im nächsten Jahr C&C3 wegen den Innovationen? Ich denke kaum, es geht immer noch um Rohstoffabbau, Basenbau, den Feind mit einem Tank-Rush plattmachen (oder meinetwegen auch mal anders). 
Das soll jetzt hier keine Verteidigungsrede für Prey werden, aber die Entwickler haben auch hier nur einige neue Spielelemente eingeführt, die vorher noch nicht da waren, die das Genre an sich nicht weiterbringen, aber Spass machen. Die Möglichkeiten einen Shooter spielerisch zu verbessern ist nun mal arg beschränk- das könnte dann schnell wieder ins Action-Adventure abdriften oder was weiss ich, und dann kämen die ersten Nörgler wieder an, denen das nicht gefällt...
Also, wer sich einen Shooter nur wegen fehlender Innovation nicht holt, der dürfte sich die letzten Jahre keinen gekauft haben, oder generell keinen gefallen an dem Genre finden.


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Killtech am 22.06.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 22.06.2006 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast gefragt, ich hab geantwortet.   

Ist ja auch egal. Dem einen gefällt es , dem anderen wieder nicht.

Fertig ist der Lack!

Bringt ja nix wenn man sich wegen sowas streitet.


Allen kann man es sowieo nicht recht machen.


----------



## Easy_E (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 22.06.2006 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es!!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte nur mal was allgemeines loswerden. Viele sprechen hier von fehlenden Innovationen und vieles sei schon einmal da gewesen. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon etliche Jahre mit PC-Spielen und hab auch die Anfänge des Shooter-Genres miterlebt- lang lebe ID   Mal ehrlich, wann gab es wirkliche Innovationen?



Dann hast du die letzten Jahre wohl im Koma verbracht. *g*

Aliens vs. Predator 1: Erstmalig gelang es einem Spiel, eine sehr gute Horroratmosphäre zu generieren. 3 Spezies, 3 Wege zu spielen. Das beklemmende Gefühl als Marine durch dunkle Gänge zu laufen war einfach erschreckend. Survival-Horror wie er besser nicht inszeniert sein kann.

Clive Parkers Undying: Horror, Atmosphäre, Spielgefühl. Genial inszeniert, packend präsentiert. Ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie Shooter aussehen können, und eigentlich auch müßen.

No One Lives Forever: Erstmalig eine Heldin die lustig, intelligent und dynamisch wirkt. Sehr schönes Gameplay dank diverser Munitionsarten, Gadgets, 70'er Atmosphäre und unterschiedlichen Einsatzorten. Dezente Seitenstiche gegen James Bond und Austin Powers waren natürlich rein zufälliger Natur.

Half-Life (1!): Atmosphäre, Spielwitz, Gegnerverhalten und das beklemmende Gefühl "Alleine gegen alle" kämpfen zu müssen, zeichneten den Titel damals aus. Zum ersten Mal übernahm der Spieler dezent Verantwortung im Gameplay, um z.B. Wissenschaftler zu eskortieren oder zu schützen. Vom Standpunkt des "intelligenten" Gameplay sicherlich HL2 um Lichtjahre voraus.

Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Der etwas andere W2-Shooter. Schön mystisch angehauchte Geschichte die gut mit der schnellen und rauen Action harmonierte. Stimmig bis zum Ende.

Serious Sam 2: Bunt, Knatschig, sinnlos. Innovation mal anders, "Back to the Roots" im Bezug auf die Action, "Humor ist King" im Bezug auf Präsentation. Sinnlos aber geil, und deswegen fast schon innovativ.

XIII: Dichte Geschichte, Figuren mit Charisma, cleverer Einsatz von Umgebungsobjekten als Waffen. Durchdachtes Plot.

Call of Chuthlu: Eher weniger ein Shooter, doch in den Passagen wo der Titel sich so verhält durchaus kreativ. Kein Fadenkreuz, kein automatisches Nachladen der Waffen, keine Munitionsanzeige. Intensives Shooterfeeling wo es wirklich auf das Zielen ankam (Beinschuss = Verlangsamung des Gegners, Kopfschuss = Exitus).

Ich bin sicher es gibt noch weitere Beispiele die zeigen, dass sich das Genre in den letzten Jahren sehr gut entwickelt hat, und es Innovationen gab, die auch den Namen verdienen. *Das reflexartige Töten von Gegnern ist nur das Mittel zum Zweck, diesen Zweck sinnvoll zu verpacken und zu inszenieren, ist hingegen die wahre Kunst eines Shooters*. Siehe Undying, siehe HL, siehe XIII. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## markenprodukt (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Hab die Demo jetzt auch durch.
Also eins trau ich mich wetten: Das spiel wird in deutschland 99%ig indiziert.
Die Gewaltdarstellung ist schon sehr extrem.

Sonst ist das Spiel wirklich geil, besonders Tommys Sprüche haben mir gefallen.


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.06.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, auf so eine Reaktion hab ich gewartet   
Klar sind das alles gute Spiele. Ich hab aber von Innovationen geredet. Nicht von Verbesserung der Atmosphäre, 3 Spezies spielbar, NPCs eskortieren....
Wenn das deine Definition davon ist, dann nimm Prey gleich in deine Liste mit auf: Gravity Flipping, Wall Walking, Spirit Mode !


----------



## markenprodukt (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, auf so eine Reaktion hab ich gewartet
> Klar sind das alles gute Spiele. Ich hab aber von Innovationen geredet. Nicht von Verbesserung der Atmosphäre, 3 Spezies spielbar, NPCs eskortieren....
> Wenn das deine Definition davon ist, dann nimm Prey gleich in deine Liste mit auf: Gravity Flipping, Wall Walking, Spirit Mode !



Tja 
Dann sag du mir bitte was Innovationen sind!! (durch wände fliegen?   )


----------



## Dumbi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

So, mittlerweile habe ich die Demo ebenfalls gezockt und muss sagen: Geil!    
Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich nicht gerade hohe Erwartungen und hatte eher einen öden Doom/Quake-Abklatsch erwartet, aber ich wurde positiv überrascht. 

Folgende Sachen finde ich besonders gut gelungen:

 - *die Lauferei an der Decke* und den Wänden fand ich toll. Es ist einfach ein erfrischend anderes Gefühl, während des Zockens auch darauf achten zu müssen, was über oder unter einem passiert!    

 - nette Rätsel. OK, sie sind wirklich nur "nett", aber wenigstens beschränken sie sich nicht auf stupides Zugagskarten-Suchen oder Schalter umlegen.

 - ewige Jagdgründe statt Quicksave^^ finde ich sehr schön, da man auf diese Weise nicht aus dem Spiel herausgerissen wird, wie es der Ladebalken während des Ladens tut... 

 - lauter interessante und gut umgesetzte Ideen, z.B. dass man sich plötzlich in der mehr Bar wiederfindet, welche die Aliens ganz einfach mitgenommen haben. Zusammen mit der passenden Musik hat mir diese Stelle am besten gefallen, da hier so eine schöne mulmige Atmosphäre geschaffen wird.

 - abgefahrenes Design, welches überhaupt nichts mit Quake oder Doom zu tun hat, wie ich finde.


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				markenprodukt am 22.06.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Innovationen im Bereich der Computerspiele sind absolute Neuerungen, die es vorher spielerisch in der Form noch nicht gab und die großen Einfluss auf spätere Produktionen haben, sprich Dune 2, Doom 1 (meinetwegen die bösen Vorgänger auch   ), Ultima Underworld, Diablo 1. Mir würden sicherlich noch mehr einfallen. Alles Spiele, die ein neues Spielgefühl vermitteln...


----------



## Evil77 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

ich weiss gar nicht, was alle habe - ich finde prey abgedreht und von der grafik sehr gut...ich gebe lieber 45€ für prey aus, als 30€ für Übersoldier


----------



## Weird_Sheep (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				markenprodukt am 22.06.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Demo jetzt auch durch.
> Also eins trau ich mich wetten: Das spiel wird in deutschland 99%ig indiziert.
> Die Gewaltdarstellung ist schon sehr extrem.



Englische Version in Deutschland; USK "ab 18"  

KA, wie der Gewaltgrad ist, die Demoinstallation ist im Moment beendet, jetzt gehts los!


----------



## Easy_E (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ist mir ja fast schon peinlich aber ich häng in der demo fest. Ich bin in einem hohen Raum da sind zwei große rohre nebeneinander. Auf der gegenüberliegenden seite ist ne fette panzertür die nicht aufgeht, und dann ist da zwischen der tür und den rohren ein grünblau leuchtendes achteck (oder sechseck) das aus drei kleinen achtecken besteht und in jedem achteck ist ein symbol. Das ist kürz nach der krassen szene mit den kindern (das spiel wird zu 99,9% szensiert, sonst versteh ich die welt oder besser die bpjm nicht mehr) Ich bin durch ein portal in einer kiste gegangen (daneben ist noch eine).

Wie zur höhle komm ich aus dem raum raus??? Das ist das erste mal seit jahren das ich in einem spiel hänge.


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Easy_E am 22.06.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir ja fast schon peinlich aber ich häng in der demo fest. Ich bin in einem hohen Raum da sind zwei große rohre nebeneinander. Auf der gegenüberliegenden seite ist ne fette panzertür die nicht aufgeht, und dann ist da zwischen der tür und den rohren ein grünblau leuchtendes achteck (oder sechseck) das aus drei kleinen achtecken besteht und in jedem achteck ist ein symbol. Das ist kürz nach der krassen szene mit den kindern (das spiel wird zu 99,9% szensiert, sonst versteh ich die welt oder besser die bpjm nicht mehr) Ich bin durch ein portal in einer kiste gegangen (daneben ist noch eine).
> 
> Wie zur höhle komm ich aus dem raum raus??? Das ist das erste mal seit jahren das ich in einem spiel hänge.



Schieß nur auf diese hellgrün leuchtenden Symbole über dir. 



Spoiler



Der Raum müsste sich um 90 Grad drehen


----------



## Dumbi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Schiesse einfach auf das Sechseck *auf der Wand* und lass dich überraschen...


----------



## Easy_E (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Dumbi am 22.06.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Schiesse einfach auf das Sechseck *auf der Wand* und lass dich überraschen...



Danke hab nur auf das sechseck am boden geballert, tja man sollte doch alles mal ausprobieren


----------



## FireEater (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Also, ich weiß nich was ihr macht, wenn Prey rauskommt, aber ich stehe ganz bestimmt an irgend ner Kasse und halte das Spiel sehnsüchtig in meinen Händen.  Das is echt ein verdammt krasses Spiel. Da kann einem echt schonmal übel werden *g*. Von der Grafik erinnert es wirklich sehr an Q4 oder D3, aber alleine die Ideen, die Umsetzung und das alles...und dann auch noch ein Charakter, der weit mehr leben in sich hat, als die Charaktere in oben genannten Spielen. Was will man mehr? 
Also, ich werd's mir auf jeden Fall kaufen. Und auf jeden Fall werd ich irgendwie versuchen die UN.indizierte Version zu bekommen. Bei Q4 konnte man ja anfangs auch noch die Uncut-Version im Laden bekommen. Naja abwarten...bis dahin heißt es warten und vorfreuen *G*.


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Easy_E am 22.06.2006 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau da hab ich auch an mir gezweifelt...   
Habs dann aber relativ schnell rausgefunden.
Fand ich eigentlich auch nicht schlecht und sowas gibts auch nicht in jedem Standard-Shooter. Ist jetzt auch nix weltbewegendes, aber es bringt eine gewisse Abwechslung in den Spielfluss und man muss auch mal wieder sein Hirn "einschalten".


----------



## engineisdead (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

also spaß machts ja..keine frage...tolle neue elemente, gravitation wird mal gekonnt umgangen, der spirit-walk is ja ma total geil und die organischen waffen rocken wie sau......ich glaub das game endlich mal von den 0815 weltraum/alien/monster shootern weg.....kann man also gespannt sein...

auch die systemanforderungen passen...


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				engineisdead am 22.06.2006 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> also spaß machts ja..keine frage...tolle neue elemente, gravitation wird mal gekonnt umgangen, der spirit-walk is ja ma total geil und die organischen waffen rocken wie sau......ich glaub das game endlich mal von den 0815 weltraum/alien/monster shootern weg.....kann man also gespannt sein...
> 
> auch die systemanforderungen passen...



äh..., das ist ein alienshooter.

Design ist aber voll krass aber ähnlich brutal wie Quake 4 und wird wohl wenn wir deutschen pech haben ähnlich stark geschnitten. Komisch auch das leider es wohl Standard wird solche Spiele nicht mehr einzudeutschen. Nur der Untertitel wurde ins deutsche Übersetzt und lässt wohl auf eine baldige zenisierung schließen was wohl auch von den Entwicklern befürchtet wird.

Alles in allem könnte der Singleplayerpart neue Zeichen setzen wenn...

...nun, wenn sie es auch hinbekommen für Abwechslung im weiteren Spielverlauf zu sorgen, damit ist aber das Gameplay gemeint nicht die Grafik.

Mein Eindruck mal in Stichpunkte:

+originelles, abgefahrenes  Design
+gute Grafik und Sound
+Rätsel?

-Mehrspielermodus verdient denn Namen nicht (nur 8 Spieler)
-Leveldesign könnte verwirrend sein (Mulitplayer)
-schlechte KI (Quake 4 Niveau)
-(so brutal wie Quake 4)
-nur deutsche Untertitel


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Blue_Ace am 22.06.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Design ist aber voll krass aber ähnlich brutal wie Quake 4 und wird wohl wenn wir deutschen pech haben ähnlich stark geschnitten. Komisch auch das leider es wohl Standard wird solche Spiele nicht mehr einzudeutschen. Nur der Untertitel wurde ins deutsche Übersetzt und lässt wohl auf eine baldige zenisierung schließen was wohl auch von den Entwicklern befürchtet wird.


Da die ungeschnittene Fassung schon ein USK Siegel bekommen hat, wird da nix mehr passieren.  Siehe auch diese News.


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.06.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 22.06.2006 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wusste ich nicht, aber die brutalität stet derer in Quake 4 in nichts nach, nur bei Quake hatten sies halt in zwei Szenen (Anfang+Szene nach Level 11 mit der Op a la Strogg) ein wenig übertrieben.

Was ich aber noch hinzufügen möchte ist, das Prey Horror ist aber bei mir in der Demo keine Schockmomente erzeugte wie FEAR obwohl einige Szenen am Anfang daran erinnern. Auch kommt keine richtige Atmosphäre, irgendwie wirkt alles nicht so genial inszeniert wie FEAR, Quake 4 oder vor allem HL2.  Liegt wohl daran das die Demo die ursprüngliche Previewversion der jeweiligen PC und XBox 360 Mags war. So waren auch die wichtigsten Szenen bereits bekannt, leider.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 22.06.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> markenprodukt am 22.06.2006 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, was ist den mit der USK los, hab jetzt mal kurz gespielt und ich hab da jetzt diese Maschine gesehen, die u.a. den Öpi aufspießt... Aber Ressurection of Evil die 18er Plakette verweigern...


Grafik find ich klasse, ich hab dieses Schleimshadergeglänze schon bei Doom3 so gemocht und hier isses überall!

Ich habe auf meiner Duke Nukem 3D CD übrigens ein paar Bilder von annodunnemal gefunden, die Prey noch mit der Quake Engine zeigen, sind leider nur Level Bilderchen (die sind winzig), aber für die Nostalgiker hab ich die mal hochgeladen: *Prey Bilder aus dem Jahr 1996 (350KB)*

Da bin ich doch froh, dass das solang gedauert hat und nun richtig lecker aussieht.  


Werde jetzt noch die Demo zu Ende spielen, bin kurz hinter der Stelle, wo man vom Raumschiff aus auf die Erde guckt, aber bin schon so gut wie überzeugt, mir haben aber auch Doom3 (OpenCoop regelt!) und Quake4 gut gefallen, womit ich aber recht einsamt bin, was die Meinungen hier angeht...  

Ausserdem muss ich 3DRealms ja finanzieren, damit der Duke irgendwann mal kommt und zwar ohne elende Kopierschutzverdongelung, die ja hier entfernt wurde, nicht, dass die sich es für den Duke überlegen.


----------



## mastersam (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Also ich muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht wurde vom Spiel. Die Waffen sind ganz nett gemacht, und es gab auch ein paar Wow! Momente, zum Beispiel als man im Raumschiff plötzlich den Blick auf die Erde hatte. Auch die Grafik ist im Vergleich zu Doom 3 deutlich schöner, vor allem ist das Ganze nicht einem rot-braun Doom 3 Ton, das nervte tierisch. 

Das ich positiv überrascht wurde liegt vermutlich daran, das ich vorher so gut wie keine Erwartung an das Spiel hatte. Ich wusste nicht mal das das Spiel schon solange in Entwicklung ist und die Demo hab ich mehr oder weniger zufällig entdeckt. 

Richtig ist natürlich das das Spiel keine Innovation bietet (allerdings einige erfrischende Abwechslungen wie der Wall-Run). Nur wer in der heutigen Zeit Innovationen erwartet wird enttäuscht werden. Ich meine, welches Spiel, das im nächsten 3/4 Jahr erscheint bietet denn Innovation? Splinter Cell 4, Crysis UT 2007, BiA Hells Highway, MoH Airborne, STALKER, Company of Heroes, Anno 1701, C&C 3, Gothic 3, Hellgate: London, GTR2, Battlefield 2142, ET Quake Wars? Keins von den Titeln bietet auch nur annähernd große Innovation. Trotzdem sind da einige Titel bei, auf die man sich freuen kann. *Denn wer keine Innovation  erwartet, wird auch nicht enttäuscht.* 

Bei diesen Titeln wird höchstens die Grafik besser (eventuell auch der Sound, obwohl der bei den meisten Titeln schon sehr gut ist) und es werden einige sinnvolle oder auch weniger sinnvolle Neuerungen (ich betone Neuerungen für *dieses* Spiel oder diese Spielreihe) eingebaut. Aber *nicht* für das Genre an sich. Dieses Verhalten der Entwickler ist ja auch verständlich. Denn Titel mit einigen Innovationen oder einfach außergewöhnlche Spiele verkaufen sich halt schlecht(er) und der Entwickler/Publisher macht keinen Gewinn. Das heißt beim nächsten Spiel vom Entwickler verzichtet dieser auf Innovationen um das Spiel besser zu verkaufen, und willkommen in der heutigen Zeit der PC Spiele.

Der einzige Titel der mir hier jetzt spontan einfällt ist Spore. Dort gibt es wirkliche Innovationen, das heißt Spielelemente oder ähnliches, die vorher in noch keinem Spiel vertreten waren.

In diesem Sinne,
                                  guten Abend.


----------



## rabbit2405 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

-(so brutal wie Quake 4)

Was ist an diesem Punkt denn so negativ   ???


----------



## mimiMaster (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.06.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die ungeschnittene Fassung schon ein USK Siegel bekommen hat, wird da nix mehr passieren.  Siehe auch diese News.


Ja das habe ich auch mal geglaubt, es gibt aber eine Instanz die das doch noch indizieren kann.
Siehe diesen Thread!
Nachdem ein Spiel eine Freigabe bekommen hat, kann es nicht mehr von der BJPM indiziert werden, wohl aber von der "zentralen Aufsichtsstelle der Länder für den Jugendmedienschutz".

So jetzt aber zum Thema, schließlich wartet ihr sicher alle gespannt auf meine Meinung, also fang ich mal an:

Grafik 9/10:
Das beste was man von der Doom 3 Engine gesehen hat. Auch Außenareale sehen recht gut aus. Die Texturqualität ist wie immer stark schwankend, wird aber durch das allgegenwärtige Bumpmapping kompensiert. Das Setting ist interessant, die Umgebung wirkt lebendig, bedrohlich und mysteriös. Prey ist wirklich richtig eklig, fast überall ist mit Schleim überzogene Organmasse. Auch die Physik ist ordentlich, wenn auch nicht überragend. Aber auf jeden Fall ist die Grafik mit das Beste, was man auf dem PC zu sehen bekam.

Sound 8/10:
Die Musik ist sehr stimmig, ich erinnere nur an die Szene wo Tommy einen Knopf betätig und dann ein Fenster zum Weltall aufgeht. Die Effekte sind ok, überall "schleimt" und "schlurft" es, was die ohnehin eklige Grafik schon weiter unterstreicht. Nicht so gut gefällt mir die Synchro vom Hauptcharakter. Auch wenn er keine ultraharte Ass-Kickin-*** ist wäre eine etwas coolere Stimme doch wünschenswert gewesen.

Steuerung 7/10:
Genau das, was ich befürchtet hatte. Dadurch dass auch beim "Wände laufen" der Sichtfeld (vielmehr den Raum den man mit der Maus hat) eingeschränkt ist, wird es da extrem fummelig und man behält kaum noch den Überblick (dasselbe Problem hatte AvP2 wenn man als Alien spielte). Besonders wenn dann auf einmal ein Gegner spawnt (*gähn*) artet es auch mal schnell in Frust aus weil es eben ne Zeit dauert bis man die Maus richtig ausgerichtet hat. Das Interface allerdings ist wie schon bei Doom 3 und Quake 4 sehr gelungen und lässt kaum Wünsche offen.

Gameplay 5/10:
Meine Erwartungen waren aufgrund der diversen Videos schon recht niedrig, was aber im Endeffekt dabei herausgekommen ist hat mich wirklich enttäuscht. 
Zuerst die positiven Seiten: Die Story ist nichts bahnbrechendes, aber auch nicht schlecht. Interessant wird es vermütlich sein zu erfahren, wo Tommy da ist, was die Aliens mit den Menschen wollen usw. Mein Ansporn die Frau zu retten hielt sich in Grenzen. Teilweise wird mit Kitsch und Klischees jongliert dass es einem die Haare zu Berge stehen lässt.
Das Setting ist hingegen wirklich mal was anderes und weiß durchaus zu gefallen. Die Umgebung wirkt wie schon gesagt sehr bedrohlich und mysteriös.
Die Rätsel sind nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber sinnvoll ins Gameplay integriert (wo man z.B. seinen Körper auf einer "Wall Walk-Fläche" verlassen muss und dann seinen Geist einen Schalter betätigen lassen muss).
Bis hier ist noch alles ok, würde aber trotzdem nicht für die 80%-Marke reichen.
Jetzt kommen wir zu den Kritikpunkten, davon gibt es reichlich und ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll ... doch ... die ultra-nervigen "Ganz-plötzlich-und-völlig-überraschend-öffnet-sich-ein-Portal-und-
ein-Gegner-plumst-raus"-Passagen. Hallo, das war ja schon bei Doom 3 nicht so doll, aber wenigstens wars da noch gruselig. Hier ists einfach nur absolut nervig wenn man in einen Raum kommt und ganz zufällig sich über einem drei Tore öffnen und drei Gegner rausfallen. Apropos Gegner:
Die Gegner sind strohdoof, mehr als schießen können die nicht. Den Kameraden aus F.E.A.R. trau ich zu ein "Perpetuum Mobile" zu entwickeln, die Pappkameraden aus Prey würde ich nichtmal mein morgentliches Toastbrot schmieren lassen. Kein einziger Gegner hat sich mal versteckt oder so, einer hat man eine Seitwärtsrolle gemacht aber ansonsten nur gestanden und den Abzug gedrückt. Und selbst das nichtmal regelmäßig, manchmal haben sie mich auch einfach toleriert ... zumindest eine Zeit lang.
An Wänden laufen und durch Dimensionstore gehen mag ja noch ganz lustig sein, aber die Level sind teilweise dermäßen unübersichtlich gestaltet dass einem Übel wird.
Die Waffen gefallen mir auch nicht. Zwar ist das Geschmackssache, aber aber der der gemeint hat das erste "MG" fühlt sich an wie ne Farbpistole hat IMO Recht. Lustig sind aber die kleinen Krabbelviecher.

Alles in allem also gute Grafik, guter Sound, passable Story, interessantes Setting und sinnvolle Rätsel, schlechte Steuerung beim Wall-Walk, nerviges Spawnen der Gegner die zudem einfach nur dumm und unübersichtliche Levels.

Kaufen werde ich es mir vielleicht irgendwann für 10-15€, allerdings nur weil die Story und das Setting interessant sind, der Rest ist leider nur Durchschnitt.

Kleine Anmerkung noch:
Wie das Spiel bei der USK eine Kennzeichnung erlangen konnte ist mir absolut schleierhaft. Da schieß ich auf so einen Zombie, der verliert seinen Kopf aber läuft weiter, dann schieß ich ihm seine Nieren raus aber er läuft trotzdem weiter - mit _so_ nem Loch im Bauch. Frauen werden erst aufgespießt und dann zu blutiger Pampe zermatscht, Kinder werden aufgespießt oder in Stücke gerissen. Leichen werden von Türen in ein dutzend kleine Stückchen gehackt die man dann noch lustig rumkicken kann.
Ich glaube nicht dass der USK die Originalversion vorgelegt wurde. Nie und nimmer!

Naja, hoffentlich hat sich überhaupt jem das alles durchgelesen. Scheiße, hab die erste 1/4-Stunde Brasilien-Japan verpasst. Muss weg! Zerreißt mich, weil ich das Spiel bescheiden finde.
Viel Spass!


----------



## misanthropia3797 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Hmm, Hallo in die runde, weis jemand wie man in dem raum in dem diese komichen Fiescher solche glas behälter umher tragen weiter kommt ???
thanks for help!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				mimiMaster am 22.06.2006 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ein Spiel eine Freigabe bekommen hat, kann es nicht mehr von der BJPM indiziert werden, wohl aber von der "zentralen Aufsichtsstelle der Länder für den Jugendmedienschutz".


In dem Fall, sollte es wirklich so sein, dann hätte es durchaus schon einige Titel getroffen, die eine Freigabe bekommen haben. Theoretisch könnte man ja auch mit einem Regierungsumsturz rechnen, wo dann hierzulande eine Zensur wie in China betrieben wird. 
Aber momentan hat das Spiel eine Einstufung und wird also in den Händlerregalen liegen. (Onlinehändler noch gar nicht betrachtet.)



			
				mimiMaster am 22.06.2006 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt aber zum Thema, schließlich wartet ihr sicher alle gespannt auf meine Meinung, also fang ich mal an:
> [...]
> Kaufen werde ich es mir vielleicht irgendwann für 10-15€, allerdings nur weil die Story und das Setting interessant sind, der Rest ist leider nur Durchschnitt.
> [...]
> ...


Mindestens einer hat den Text gelesen. 



> Kleine Anmerkung noch:
> Wie das Spiel bei der USK eine Kennzeichnung erlangen konnte ist mir absolut schleierhaft. Da schieß ich auf so einen Zombie, der verliert seinen Kopf aber läuft weiter, dann schieß ich ihm seine Nieren raus aber er läuft trotzdem weiter - mit _so_ nem Loch im Bauch. Frauen werden erst aufgespießt und dann zu blutiger Pampe zermatisch, Kinder werden aufgespießt oder in Stücke gerissen. Leichen werden von Türen in ein dutzend kleine Stückchen gehackt die man dann noch lustig rumkicken kann.
> Ich glaube nicht dass der USK die Originalversion vorgelegt wurde. Nie und nimmer!


Sagen wir es mal so: Die USK kann man nicht immer verstehen. Vom Blutbad in einem Conker bis hin zur "geschnittenen" 18ner Resident Evil Version findet man etliche Beispiele, wo man die Einstufung nicht verstehen wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				misanthropia3797 am 22.06.2006 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Hallo in die runde, weis jemand wie man in dem raum in dem diese komichen Fiescher solche glas behälter umher tragen weiter kommt ???
> thanks for help!!!


Du findest hier mehrere "Kugeln", welche du umher schieben kannst. An einer Stelle ist eine Tür, welche von einem braun/grünen Zeug versperrt wird. Hier die Kugel hinschieben und dann drauf schießen. Durch die Explosion wird der Durchgang frei.


----------



## misanthropia3797 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Zappman (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Moin,

mir gefällts gut, und das obwohl das Aliensuperwaffenszenario überhaupt nicht mein Fall ist. Grundsolides Gameplay wie ich finde. Die KI lässt aber zu wünschen übrig. Der "Multipreyer" part gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, ist aber wohl Geschmacksache. Sehr blutig das Ganze, ich finds nicht schlimm nur könnte es wieder Anlass zur wohl nie endenden Debatte der Gewalt in Spielen bla bla bla bla.....werden.   Ich werds mir schnell vorbestellen, könnte ja sein das es doch noch auf dem Index landet!


----------



## Zappman (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



> Richtig ist natürlich das das Spiel keine Innovation bietet (allerdings einige erfrischende Abwechslungen wie der Wall-Run). Nur wer in der heutigen Zeit Innovationen erwartet wird enttäuscht werden. Ich meine, welches Spiel, das im nächsten 3/4 Jahr erscheint bietet denn Innovation? Splinter Cell 4, Crysis UT 2007, BiA Hells Highway, MoH Airborne, STALKER, Company of Heroes, Anno 1701, C&C 3, Gothic 3, Hellgate: London, GTR2, Battlefield 2142, ET Quake Wars? Keins von den Titeln bietet auch nur annähernd große Innovation. Trotzdem sind da einige Titel bei, auf die man sich freuen kann. *Denn wer keine Innovation  erwartet, wird auch nicht enttäuscht.*




Dankeschön, das musste mal gesagt werden. Was soll denn auch noch kommen? Klar irgendwann kommt etwas womit jetzt noch niemand rechnet aber ansonsten ist doch schon alles ausgelutscht bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Zappman am 22.06.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werds mir schnell vorbestellen, könnte ja sein das es doch noch auf dem Index landet!


Wenn du volljährig bist, was du ja bist, dann kann dich die Indizierung einen Dreck interessieren. Selbst wenn das Spiel indiziert wäre. Die Spielefachhändler können dir das Spiel dennoch problemlos verkaufen. Indiziert bedeutet NICHT verboten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Zappman am 22.06.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Denn wer keine Innovation  erwartet, wird auch nicht enttäuscht.*
> 
> 
> Dankeschön, das musste mal gesagt werden. Was soll denn auch noch kommen?


Es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass Prey nun eine "höhere Bewusstseinseben" beim Zocken ermöglicht. Nur darf man ja wohl auch etwas Fortschritt - neben neuen Features - erwarten. Neue Features sind ja nett, wenn man insgesamt doch nur einen Doom 3 Klon bekommt, dann stand irgendwie die Zeit zwei Jahre still und ist mir keine 40€ wert.


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Da fällt mir ein, mir sind Displays im Game aufgefallen die auch auf/in deutsch waren.

Naja wir werden sehen.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich finds recht witzig. Doom3 mit einer anderen Story. Allerdings hätte ich mir statt dieser Laufwege schon einen Alienkörper gewünscht. 
Das feeling von AvP2 ist da besser. Ansonsten ist alles solide Handwerkskunst. Nix aufregendes, aber eine Kaufüberlegung wert.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 22.06.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds recht witzig. Doom3 mit einer anderen Story. Allerdings hätte ich mir statt dieser Laufwege schon einen Alienkörper gewünscht.
> Das feeling von AvP2 ist da besser. Ansonsten ist alles solide Handwerkskunst. Nix aufregendes, aber eine Kaufüberlegung wert.



Ah, danke für das Einwerfen von AvP2 und der Wandlauffähigkeit der Aliens. Somit wäre auch die letzte "Innovation" von Prey als "bereits bekannt" neutralisiert.   

BTW: Waren die Entwickler vielleicht etwas auf dem "Alle Soldaten sind Mörder Trip"?

An einer Stelle fasselt der Typ in etwa folgendes: "Das Töten habe ich bei der Army gelernt", als krasser Kontrast hingegen hängen in der Bar Onkel Sam Poster. Fassen wir also zusammen, der Held ist ein Cherokee der auf seine Wurzeln schei*t, mit seiner Ische aus dem Reservat abhauen will, und bei der Army war, und nun ein fähiger "Soldat" ist. Interessates Charakterbild. Fast so gut wie aus einer Folge GZSZ. *g*

Fällt mir gerade so beim erneuten Spielen der Demo auf.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Fightmeyer (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Weiß jemand, ob die deutsche Version geschnitten sein wird?
Es gibt zwar ne ab 18 Einstufung, aber das hält die ja oftmals nciht davon ab, den Inhalt noch zu kürzen.


----------



## misanthropia3797 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

FEINE SACHE!!!
ECHT SCHICKES SPIEL, SCHICKE GRAFIK UND LEUFT SOGAR SEHR SCHÖN FLÜSIG AUF MEINEN LAPTOP!!!
DIE SZENE MIT DEN KINDERN IS **ÜBERACHEND** UND DIE STORY UND VOR ALLEM DIE MUSIK FIND ICH GUT, MUSS SICH NICHT HINTER DOOM VERSTECKEN IST SCHON EINE ANDERE ERFAHRUNG!!! 
VON DEM GRAFITATIONSGESPIELE BEKOMM ICH KOPFWEH... 
ANDERE MONSTER (ODER ALIEN) ANDERER STYLE, ECKLIGE WÄNDE,
UND DAS INDIANICHE SPIRITZEUG PAST AUCH IST MAL EIN SPIEL DAS NICHT SO MÖCHTE GERNE BÖSE DAHER KOMMT UND DANN DOCH GANZ HEFTIGE PASAGEN HAT...ich freu mich drauf!!!
WENN DAS DING UNCUT ERSCHEINNT HAT DIE USK EIN KASTEN BIER VERDIENT...was soll's ich kauf aus prinzip ne import!!


----------



## STF (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.06.2006 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zappman am 22.06.2006 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wohl auch wieder war.
Der Mensch ist aber auch irgendwie so.
Bei Musik (keine bestimmte Richtung) ist das doch auch ähnlich, man will von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal wieder was neues / anderes / frisches hören. 
Klar die "alten" Sachen sind auch immer noch geil, hört man gerne oder man feiert gut drauf ab. Aber was neues hin und wieder ist auch was feines.

Aber ich finde auch das es echt schwer ist erst mal wieder neue innovative Ideen zu entwickeln bzw. sie sich vorher erstmal auszudenken.


PS @ all:
Mich würde auch mal interessieren was euch zu neuen Innovationen einfällt.
Oder was ihr euch gerne bei Games für die Zukunft wünscht, die im 3D-Shooter-Genre angesiedelt sind.

Dafür natürlich nen neuen Thread.    *spam off*

PSS: Die KI ist wirklich Banane.   

@ mimiMaster: ich lese mir grundsätzlich alle Posts in einem thread durch, wie soll man denn sonst vernünftig diskutieren können.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				misanthropia3797 am 22.06.2006 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schreierei...



Sag mal: Ist zufällig deine Shift-Taste kaputt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				misanthropia3797 am 22.06.2006 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll's ich kauf aus prinzip ne import!!


Am Besten auch eine neue Tastatur. Deine SHIFT-Taste scheint defekt zu sein.


----------



## _Slayer_ (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Och joa, ganz nett, muss ich sagen. Würde zwar keine 45€ dafür ausgeben, aber schlecht find' ich die Demo jetzt auf keinen Fall.

Präsentations-technisch kriegt man imo schon sehr viel geboten. Selbst auf meinem Rechner (Athlon XP 3ooo+, 768MB RAM & Radeon 98oo Pro) läuft das Game mit mittleren Details prächtig und es sieht trotzdem noch sehr gut aus.

Die Story ist, meiner Meinung nach, ganz okay, da gab's auf sicherlich schon Schlimmeres. Zwar nicht der Überflieger, aber in Ordnung.

Zum Gameplay muss ich sagen, dass es mir sehr viel besser gefällt als das von Doom 3; vielleicht nicht gerade innovativ, aber spaßig. Wobei sich dieses 'an der Wand laufen' schon relativ komisch an'fühlt'. 

Ich für meinen Teil hatte mir da nichts Besonderes (bzw. eher etwas Schlechtes) erhofft und bin (gerade) deshalb doch positiv überrascht.


----------



## Kaeksch (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Also mir hats auch ziemlich gut gefallen. War mal richtig schön solch eine lange geniessen zu können. 
Die Grafik sieht wirklich gut aus und läuft verdammt flüssig. 
Da sind schon nen paar krasse Szenen bei. Mir hat besonders das gefallen wo man auf einmal auf dieser kleinen Kugel is, die man kurz vorher noch in dem Glaskasten gesehen hat. Schön blutig is es auch. Wobei mich es überrascht hat das die Stelle mit den Kindern drin is. 
Vom Spielgefühl her find ich es aber eher wie Quake4.  
Is auf jeden ne Überlegung wert.
Häng übrigens grad in so einem Raum fest. Man krabbelt durch so eine Portalkiste und kommt in einem Raum, der sich dann irgendwie  dreht. Man steh ganz unten und die nächste Tür is an der Decke. 
 
Kein Plan was ich machen soll.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Kaeksch am 23.06.2006 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kein ein Plan was ich machen soll.



Wurde schon 3-4 Seiten vorher angesprochen. 



Spoiler



Schieß auf die hellgrün leuchtenden Sechsecke *über* dir...


----------



## The_Chosen (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Als ich damals den großen Artikel über dieses Spiel las, hatte mich das nicht überzeugen können Prey zu spielen. Aber man lässt sich ja hin und wieder auch eines besseren belehren, und hab die Demo gezockt. Und ich muss sagen: Genial!
Besonders gelungen, aber nichts neues, die "Sprachausgabe" des Helden. Hier und da ein paar witzige Bemerkungen tragen schon enorm zum Gameplay bei. *g
Selbst auf meinem System (P4 2GHz, 1GB Ram, X800GT) lief das Spiel flüssig in "High Details". 
Auch wenn man nur einen kleinen Einblick bekommen hat, konnte mich das durchaus dazu bewegen es gleich mal zu bestellen.

MfG
Chosen


----------



## Lord-of-the-Shit (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Leider kann man keinen Surround Sound im Spiel einstellen, wenn man eine X-Fi hat und sie mit einem normalen  Headset über CMSS 3D betreibt. Schade, der Sound wäre wirklich wichtig, da man ja sogar über sich Gegner erwarten muss.


----------



## The_Chosen (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Lord-of-the-Shit am 23.06.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann man keinen Surround Sound im Spiel einstellen, wenn man eine X-Fi hat und sie mit einem normalen  Headset über CMSS 3D betreibt. Schade, der Sound wäre wirklich wichtig, da man ja sogar über sich Gegner erwarten muss.



Hast Du den neuen Beta Treiber (v2.09.0001) von der X-Fi installiert?


MfG
Chosen


----------



## Lord-of-the-Shit (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				The_Chosen am 23.06.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Lord-of-the-Shit am 23.06.2006 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, der Beta Treiber ist installiert. Prey prüft eigenhändig, was an der Soundkarte dranhängt. Wenn es erkennt, dass es nur Kopfhörer sind, lässt es erst gar nicht zu, dass man Surround Sound aktiviert;noch nichtmal, wenn in der Systemsteuerung ein Surround Sound System eingetragen ist.


----------



## savaskool (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				The_Chosen am 23.06.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich damals den großen Artikel über dieses Spiel las, hatte mich das nicht überzeugen können Prey zu spielen. Aber man lässt sich ja hin und wieder auch eines besseren belehren, und hab die Demo gezockt. Und ich muss sagen: Genial!
> 
> 
> Bin ganz genau deiner  Meinung,
> ...


----------



## dst81 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Was die Entwickler aus der Engine rausholen, ist echt nicht zu verachten. Das Spiel sieht top aus und läuft auf meinem A64 3000+, 1GB RAM, 6800GT wie geschmiert. Da hab ich schon weitaus hässlichere Spiele gespielt, die dann nichtmal ordentlich laufen wollten.

Nur die Story wirkt irgendwie kitschig und ich denke, dass wird sich in der Vollversion kaum ändern. Die Levels sind streng linear und wirklich nachdenken muss man auch nicht, um weiterzukommen. Sicherlich ist es ein Ego-Shooter und kein Adventure, aber Half-Life 2 und Episode 1 haben vorgemacht, wie es geht. Innovationen sucht man vergeblich. Es könnte sich fast um eine (mittelmässige) Mod für das (noch mittelmässigere) Doom 3 handeln, die technisch ordentlich aufgewertet wurde.

Was mir gut gefallen hat, ist das Design bzw. die Atmosphäre der Levels. Die organischen Waffen, die man in der Demo zu sehen bekommt machen Lust auf mehr und sind auch nett designt. Aber ansonsten sind die Levels, wie schon erwähnt, zu linear und anspruchslos.

Bei neuen Games wünsche ich mir immer diesen "wow"-Effekt, wenn ich über eine gut inszenierte Story, eine kinoreife Umsetztung und raffinierte Einfälle der Entwickler staunen kann. Sicherlich lässt dieser Effekt dann nach einiger Zeit wieder nach, nur bei Prey hab ich ihn fast vollkommen vermisst. Sicherlich war die Einleitung ganz nett, aber das war ja wohl auch das mindeste, was man mit so einer Engine hätte machen müssen. Alles in Allem finde ich die Schlüsselszenen, wie halt die Einleitung oder den ersten Tot und somit dieses mini-Tutorial in der Ahnen-Welt zu aufgesetzt und hingeklatscht. Es kommt halt wenig überzeugend rüber und wirkt, wie schon erwähnt, mehr kitschig als spannend.

Das einzige was mich positiv überrascht hat, war halt die gute Performance dieser tollen Engine und ich find es schade, dass man nicht mehr aus dem Game gemacht hat, denn es wäre sicherlich einiges mehr drin gewesen. Evtl. kommt ja irgendwann nen Addon, denn ich glaube mit den technischen Grundlagen, die die Entwickler da geschaffen haben, lässt sich einiges machen.

Trotzdem bin ich eigentlich enttäuscht, denn es ist schade, zu sehen, wieviel Potential da verschenkt wurde.


----------



## dst81 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Lord-of-the-Shit am 23.06.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann man keinen Surround Sound im Spiel einstellen, wenn man eine X-Fi hat und sie mit einem normalen  Headset über CMSS 3D betreibt. Schade, der Sound wäre wirklich wichtig, da man ja sogar über sich Gegner erwarten muss.



Ich hatte das Problem auch. Wenn man aber in den Audio-Optionen von Prey den Sound umstellen will, wird automatisch ein Button aktiv, der zur Treiberseite von Creative linkt. Nachdem ich den Beta Treiber dann installiert hatte, liess sich dann OpenAL und somit auch EAX auswählen. Allerdings hat mich der Sound nicht wirklich umgehaun. Da wär sicherlich auch mehr drin gewesen.

Achja, nachdem man den Link aus dem Optionen-Menü benutzt hat, muss man in den Grafikoptionen wieder auf Fullscreen stellen, nachdem man Prey das nächste mal gestartet hat, denn es lässt sich über alt+enter nicht in den Fullscren schalten. Hab auch ne  Weile gebraucht, bis ich dann die Option im Grafikmenü gefunden hab, denn das kenn ich eigentlich nur von sehr wenigen Spielen.


----------



## Kandinata (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				dst81 am 23.06.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Story wirkt irgendwie kitschig und ich denke, dass wird sich in der Vollversion kaum ändern. Die Levels sind streng linear und wirklich nachdenken muss man auch nicht, um weiterzukommen. Sicherlich ist es ein Ego-Shooter und kein Adventure, aber Half-Life 2 und Episode 1 haben vorgemacht, wie es geht.



über streng linear und null nachdenken meckern aber dann hl2:epi1 als gegenbeispiel nennen ,gratuliere, nen schlechteres beispiel hättest du nur nehmen können wenn du serius sam gesagt hättest


----------



## Lord-of-the-Shit (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				dst81 am 23.06.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Lord-of-the-Shit am 23.06.2006 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, hab vielen Dank. Ohne Open AL will es nur nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Luccah (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Gestern das Ding gesaugt und angespielt und ich bin echt begeistert!!      Super Ideen voller Innovationen, das mit der umschaltbaren Schwerkraft klappt super. Ich finde die Story garnicht schlecht, erschien mir am Anfang der infos über das Spiel erst seltsam, aber jetzt find ich es klasse. Es mag ja sein das die Levels linear sind, aber ich denke das kein Developer es bislang hinbekommen hat  sie so interessant zu gestalten!!    Endlich mal ein Entwickler dem es gelungen ist, aus einer virtuellen Welt richtig was raus zu holen!!   Frische Gameplay Ideen peppen das game gehörig auf!
Also ich liebäugle schon mit meinen Spieleladen und  checke meine Finanzen, ich denke DAS muss ich einfach haben.
Übrigens: verstehe ich die schlecht Kritik von Euch hier nicht, das ist doch echt mal was innovatives und hat allein dafür eine gute Wertung verdient!
Steuerung und Grafik ist sehr gut. Gut gemacht 3D Realms!


----------



## mimiMaster (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Luccah am 23.06.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: verstehe ich die schlecht Kritik von Euch hier nicht, das ist doch echt mal was innovatives und hat allein dafür eine gute Wertung verdient!
> Steuerung und Grafik ist sehr gut. Gut gemacht 3D Realms!


Ach so ist das: Innovation = gute Wertung! Ah danke, jetzt kapier ich wie sich die Welt dreht ...
Jetzt mal im Ernst, was nützt es, wenn du an Wänden laufen und dich selbst durch Portale sehen kannst, es aber alles keinen Spass macht?
Der Spielspass ist entscheidend und der kam bei mir und anderen nicht auf. Die Gründe dafür haben wir genannt.

Edit:
Achso, ich habe mal eine E-Mail an die USK geschrieben und gefragt ob man als Normalmensch Einsicht in die Prüfungsentscheidungen haben kann. Mir geht die Frage nicht aus dem Kopf wie das Spiel eine Kennzeichnung erhalten konnte. Sobald es eine Antwort gibt melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## STF (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Luccah am 23.06.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: verstehe ich die schlecht Kritik von Euch hier nicht, das ist doch echt mal was innovatives und hat allein dafür eine gute Wertung verdient!
> Steuerung und Grafik ist sehr gut. Gut gemacht 3D Realms!



Mag ja sein. Das ist ja auch der eigentliche Unterschied.
Jeder definiert für sich selbst natürlich "Innovationen" auch anders.
Ergo kann jeder, im Bezug daruf, auch seine eigene Meinung/Kritik dazu haben.
Vorallem ist es ja auch echt schwer geworden was neues zu entwickeln, zumindestens dass es auch alle als spielerische Innovation empfinden.


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

boh, mir hat die demo ja sowas von gut gefallen, genial, richtig klasse gemacht.
das setting ist einfach nur genial, erst ist man in dieser dreckigen bar, unterhält sich, und auf einmal wird man in dieses ding gesaugt, in dem es dann auch total chaotisch abgeht, einfach nur geiler kontrast. die brutaliät finde ich naja, irgendwie gut, da sie total genial in das setting passt, sorgt für spannung. dann lauter bitterbösegeile szenen, zB wo der gradnfather erwischt wird von diesem bösen gerät. dann kommt man weiter, und ich depp hab einfach mal aus gewohntheit auf den knopf gedrückt, ich drück immer alle knöpfe... und hab damit mal eben die maschine wieder eingeschaltet, die dann auch gleich eine schreiene frau auseinander nimmt.    "what the hell did I?" x_X
dann noch die böse szene mit den beiden verängstigten kindern, auf einmal ein blitz und das kleine mädchen (alma lässt grüssen) nimmt den jungen auseinander...
dann diese echt innovativen features, einfach nur geil. dieses auf dem kopf stehen finde ich total klasse, dann noch die möglichkeit sich vom körper zu trennen, dabei dann auch noch der coole bogen *g*.
dann noch die genialen waffen, das gewehr hat auch nen zoom, mit dem man n1 hadshots verteilen kann, geil, das ganze wirkt bisher mal WIERKLICH innovativ. 
diese genialen kisten wo man reingeht, udn auf einmal in nem anderen raum landet.. die portale sind auch genial. einmal stand ich vor einem, seh jemanden und baller ihm direkt in den kopf -> selsbtmord  voll überraschend ^^ 
bitter war, ich kill nen alien laufe um die ecke, sehe jemanden vor mir, halt voll drauf und als das blutige wesen am boden lag, hab ich erkannt, dass es ein  mensch war x_X
die grafik hat mir sehr gut gefallen, und es lief auf meinem rechner (a3000+ radeon 9800 pro 1gb) absolut wasserflüssig, sehr n1   musik auch noch gut, gameplay sehr flüssig, 
ich freu mich tierisch.
so, und nun mach ich mich mal daran, negative kommentare zu zerfetzten 




> Sicherlich ist es ein Ego-Shooter und kein Adventure, aber Half-Life 2 und Episode 1 haben vorgemacht, wie es geht.


HL2 hat mich mit dem rätselraten total angekotzt, dummer scheiß. wenn ich rätseln will, dann lös ich nen sudoku, und zock keinen ego-shooter, meine fresse, wozu heisst das denn shooter? dumme rätsel


----------



## The_Chosen (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				mimiMaster am 23.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, ich habe mal eine E-Mail an die USK geschrieben und gefragt ob man als Normalmensch Einsicht in die Prüfungsentscheidungen haben kann. Mir geht die Frage nicht aus dem Kopf wie das Spiel eine Kennzeichnung erhalten konnte. Sobald es eine Antwort gibt melde ich mich wieder.



Ich finde eine Altersempfehlung ab 18 durchaus berechtigt, oder was genau stört dich daran?

MfG
Chosen


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich habe die Demo mit meinem Heimrechner (siehe Signatur) mit 8xAA in 1024x768 und allen  aktivierten Features gespielt. 

Die FPS waren womöglich nicht optimal, aber mir fielen keine großartigen Ruckler auf. 

Ich kann den Release kaum erwarten.

Btw. Die Alterseinschränkung ab 18 ist tatsächlich gerechtfertigt.


----------



## mimiMaster (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				The_Chosen am 23.06.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> mimiMaster am 23.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Ich habe nichts gegen die Einstufung ab 18. Im Gegenteil, ich finde es sogar gut wenn ich als Erwachsener nicht bevormundet werde.
Allerdings wiederspricht die Ab 18 Einstufung für Prey der bisherigen Praxis der USK.
Spielen wie F.E.A.R. (engl.), Cold Fear, Condemned und Quake 4 (engl.) wird eine Freigabe verweigert, während das um Längen brutalere "Prey" anscheinend mühelos eine Fregabe erhalten kann.
Insbesondere da sich die Gewalt auch gegen Frauen und Kinder richtet und explizit festgehalten wird (aufspießen/zerfetzen) ist es mir völlig schleierhaft wie das Spiel eine Freigabe erhalten konnte.


----------



## markenprodukt (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				mimiMaster am 23.06.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielen wie F.E.A.R. (engl.), Cold Fear, Condemned und Quake 4 (engl.) wird eine Freigabe verweigert, während das um Längen brutalere "Prey" anscheinend mühelos eine Fregabe erhalten kann.
> Insbesondere da sich die Gewalt auch gegen Frauen und Kinder richtet und explizit festgehalten wird (aufspießen/zerfetzen) ist es mir völlig schleierhaft wie das Spiel eine Freigabe erhalten konnte.



Kann mich dem nur anschließen.
Nichts gegen Prey..ein fantastisches spiel aber manche Gewaltszenen sind echt derb.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				markenprodukt am 23.06.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mimiMaster am 23.06.2006 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach komm, platzende Kinder, durchstochene Frauen / Männer / Opas, exekutierbare "Überlebende". Das Programm geht den konsequenten Weg, den z.B. Beckstein gerne verbieten würde. Aber auch die Handlungsfreiheit ist schön, du kannst z.B. die gefangenen Leute umbringen, die an den "Folterstühlen" durch die Gegend gefahren werden. Der Spieler ist in der Lage Tötungsmaschinen wieder zu aktiveren, und kommentiert die Exekution eines Überlebenden mit "Upps, I'm sorry!". Hach, da werden fast wieder Q2-Gefühle wach. Selbst "Condemned" ging nicht soooo auf das virtuelle Töten der Polygonfiguren ein, wie es Prey tut. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## INU-ID (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich finds net schlecht...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ihr solltet die Demo unbedingt in 16:10 zocken.
Die bessere Übersicht macht das Spiel noch mal besser.

Und jetzt zu meiner Wertung:

*Grafik:*
Sehr gut. Ich steh auf organische Oberflächen. Systemanforderungen auch nicht zu hoch. Ich zock in 1280x800 mit allen Details und 8xAF immer im SPielbaren Bereich.
*Sound:*
Auch sehr gut. Die Musik gefällt mir, die Songs sorgen für eine stimmige Untermalung. Nur die Effekte sind manchmal ein wenig einfallslos.
*Gameplay:*
Endlich mal ein Shooter bei dem man sich mit dem Charakter identifizieren kann. Ich hatte schon fast das Gordon-Freeman-Syndrom (Hilfe, ich habe meine Zunge verloren)
Und den Geister-Modus find ich auch klasse.
Nur sind mir in der Demo ein bisschen viele enge Gänge aufgefallen. Aber im späteren Spiel gibts sicher auch größere Räume.
Beim Wall-Walk wird mir richtig schön schwindelig. Nur NEU ist die Idee nicht. Sowas gabs auch schon beim Multiplayer-Modus von SIN.
*Fazit:*
Prey werd ich mir sicher kaufen. Die beeindruckende Grafik und das Innovative Gameplay lassen mich auf einen echten Knaller hoffen.


----------



## marcial (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 23.06.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet die Demo unbedingt in 16:10 zocken.
> Die bessere Übersicht macht das Spiel noch mal besser.
> 
> Und jetzt zu meiner Wertung:
> ...



Kann dir nur zustimmen, im Vergleich zu anderen Shootern komme steig ich hier richtig in die Geschichte ein, die Atmo kommt reell rüber.
Außerdem find ich die Geschichte ganz nett. Ist zwar nicht das Neueste, aber ne gute/interessante Mischung aus Bekanntem! Die Grafik ist verdammt n1 und läuft schön flüssig.

Urteil: Kaufen


----------



## Chello (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				anjuna80 am 22.06.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> markenprodukt am 22.06.2006 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ähm...wie jetzt? Das game ist ein 3D-Shooter ...gummel...und Du würdest einen innovativen Shooter erst so nennen wenn er...naja "Spore" ist? oder wie?

Ich finde Prey´s Level Aufbau sehr innovative und es ist nun mal ein 3D-Shooter. Nach Deiner Ausführung ist ein Innovativer 3D-Shooter, kein 3D-Shooter mehr..löl.

Sooo nun mein Fazit von der Demo:

Ich finds klasse, ich glaub ich mag einafch so spiele, so wie ich DooM 3 mochte oder Quake2+4...und mit den Grave tricks und köperverlassen features, kann man bestimmt richtig gute knoblige sachen anstellen...wenn die Entwickler so etwas auch implementiert haben *hoff*. Lauf gerne mal sooo ne Stunde rum um dann doch mal den Weg zu finden wo es weiter geht,(jeee erflogs erlebenis) wie es mir damals bei Hexen 1&2 oder auch bei Jedi Knight 2(erstes Level löl) passiert ist.
Naja Raven halt...schade das die Quake IV so gradlinig gemacht haben, aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben das Raven eh 2 Studios hat.
Ob Human Head, das auch drauf hat kann ich nicht sagen, hab nur ein bissel den Anfang von Rune gespielt...

Ok Prey wir auf jeden fall gekauft, so einen stylichen MP gab es zuletzt bei SIN, wie hier schon einer erwähnt hat. Wette die bauen auch ne Kugel DM map ein, so wie sie in der Demo vorkommt^^


----------



## Radiator (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich hab die Demo eben auch durchgespielt (1280 x 800 auf Breitbild) und dieses Spiel rockt so richtig ich hab auch schon Doom 3 gezockt und die Demo von Quark 4 und gedacht, das würd schon ca. das selbe sein, aber weit gefehlt. Endlich wieder mal n Spiel von dem man wenig erwartet, dass aber richtig geil kommt. Mein Kauftipp.


----------



## Joe_2000 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.06.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt sehe ich die Sache ähnlich wie Nali.
> 
> Begeistert hat mich die Musik, die zumindest in der Bar vorhandene Interaktivität (Jukebox, Spielautomat, Klobrille) und das anfängliche Flair. War mal sehr schön zu sehen, dass man mit der D3-Engine auch mal normale Innenareale erzeugen kann. Wirkte alles recht fein. Die “Assimilation” war auch recht hübsch gemacht, besonders weil da gerade in der Jukebox ein Lied gespielt wurde, welches man bereits aus dem TV 3-Teiler “The Stand” kannte. Da wurden direkt Erinnerungen wach, passend gemacht also.
> 
> ...



Sorry fürs Quoten, aber ich stimm dir voll und ganz zu.  Mein Eindruck ist der selbe! Zunächst war ich echt überrascht von der Grafik und dachte "wow, die kann ja doch ordentlich was..." aber dann kamen wieder die üblichen Gänge und Räume aus Raumschiffen die gerade irgendwie organisch verarbeitet werden etc..   Ich muss nicht nochmal alles erwähnen, eX hats imho auf den Punkt gebracht. Prey wird kein Spiel für mich persönlich sein.   

Und von der Sache mit dem auf den Wänden laufen hab ich irgendiwe tierisch Kopfweh bekommen, kein Scheiss.    

Achja: Kann mir mal wer die Sache mitm Sterben erklären? Was genau läuft da ab? Hat man unendlich Leben? Muss man sich einfach wieder in das ... Dinges ziehen lassen?    :-o 

Joe


----------



## TBrain (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Joe_2000 am 23.06.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann kamen wieder die üblichen Gänge und Räume aus Raumschiffen die gerade irgendwie organisch verarbeitet werden etc..



Genau, die Bar sah wirklich gut aus und am Anfang hat auch die Atmosphäre gestimmt, aber dann   

Und dann noch dieser dämliche Hauptcharakter, richtige Dumpfbacke. Zitat: "Wow, this will rock some shit!"   dümmer gehts nicht, dann lieber nen sprachlosen Gordon!

Und mir ist auch schlecht geworden an der Stelle wo man die Wände drehen muss, wenn das die Intention der Entwickler war hats geklappt


----------



## Lord-of-the-Shit (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				TBrain am 23.06.2006 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mir ist auch schlecht geworden an der Stelle wo man die Wände drehen muss, wenn das die Intention der Entwickler war hats geklappt



Ich hab Kopfschmerzen davon bekommen.


----------



## STF (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				TBrain am 23.06.2006 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mir ist auch schlecht geworden an der Stelle wo man die Wände drehen muss, wenn das die Intention der Entwickler war hats geklappt



Das müsstest du doch schon vom Mausrad gewohnt sein...  Nee Spass.
Ich hatte zwar bis jetzt noch keine Beschwerden, aber auf Dauer, hmm? 
Man weiß ja nicht in wie weit sich das mit dem Wallwalk, etc. noch im weiteren Game fortsetzt, aber damit wurde ja auch immer geworben. 

Die Leute scheinen hier ja unterschiedlich auf dieses Element zu reagieren.
Im Sinne von: Macht mir nix aus bis zu Kopfschmerzen und Unwohlsein.
Aber ich glaube, dann sollte der Hersteller/Publisher auch explicit auf der Hülle/Packung vermerken bzw. drauf hinweisen, das solche Symptome auftreten können. 
Würde mich jedenfalls mal interessieren wie das sonst wieder irgendwelche amerikanischen Anwälte bzw. Richter sehen.


----------



## Rosini (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Also das Spiel interessiert mich schon sehr. Aber mein Download bricht bei ca. 50 % immer ab  
Sowohl bei gamershell, als auch bei extreme-players...

_Ok, liegt wohl an meiner verbindung - auch andere Downloads brechen irgendwann ab_


----------



## kingston (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Lord-of-the-Shit am 23.06.2006 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 23.06.2006 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Überkopflaufen ist mir teilweise auch schwindelig geworden. Echt krass. Aber das Spiel haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker. Der Gewaltgrad ist schon heftig. Ist euch mal aufgefallen das einige Soundfiles aus Doom3 enthalten sind? Z.B. dieses organische Wurmartige Ding welches auch durch diese gläsernen Rohre geht. Sieht auch fast so aus wie die Teile in Doom und klingen auch so. Vom Grusel und Herzstillstandfaktor finde ich Doom weitaus besser. Aber es stimmt schon, man hat irgendwie ständig das Gefühl man befindet sich wieder irgendwo in den Delta Labs.
Also ich hab jetzt nicht unbedingt dieses "unbedingt haben muss" Gefühl im Bauch.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				STF am 23.06.2006 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 23.06.2006 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsch mir da sogar noch mehr von, wer mal das MP Level Salvage (oder so) gespielt hat, der hat gesehen, wie das Wall Walking in extrem aussehen kann: Mehrere Ebenen, große Flächen und Abzweigungen.
Auch sind in der SP Demo keine Gravitationssprünge, wie im zweiten MP Level, wo man verwirrenderweise um die Ecke fällt.

Ich hoffe mal, dass man mit dem Raumschiffchen, dass in irgendnem Video zu sehen war, so richtig schön descentmässig rumwirbeln kann!

Descent³ sollten übrigens mal die spielen, denen schon von Prey übel wird!


----------



## JohnCarpenter (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Im großen und ganzen stimme ich eX2tremiousU voll zu.
Von wegen der "tollen" Inovationen - das schreiben jetzt nur Gelegenheitsgamer und Frischlinge.
Den Spirit-Walk gabs (nur so z.B.) bei Shadowman und recht ähnlich in der Legacy of Kain / Soul Reaver Reihe. Ich sag nur mal Blood Omen2- Kane in seiner Vampirgestalt.
Das Wandlaufen / Kopfstehen ist zwar noch nicht so exkzessiv ausgereizt worden. Den Ausfall der Schwerkraft am Ende von Unreal2 fand ich aber spaßiger. In Ninja Gaiden (schlagt mich, XBOX) gibts auch eine Stelle, wo sich oben und unten drehen.
Lieber etwas intelligentere Gegner und ein flottes Gameplay, wie bei Fear.
Wer schon Doom3 und Quake4 hat, brauchts IMHO nicht unbedingt.
Halt ein weiterer solider Shooter unter vielen.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, platzende Kinder, durchstochene Frauen / Männer / Opas, exekutierbare "Überlebende". Das Programm geht den konsequenten Weg, den z.B. Beckstein gerne verbieten würde. Aber auch die Handlungsfreiheit ist schön, du kannst z.B. die gefangenen Leute umbringen, die an den "Folterstühlen" durch die Gegend gefahren werden. Der Spieler ist in der Lage Tötungsmaschinen wieder zu aktiveren, und kommentiert die Exekution eines Überlebenden mit "Upps, I'm sorry!". Hach, da werden fast wieder Q2-Gefühle wach. Selbst "Condemned" ging nicht soooo auf das virtuelle Töten der Polygonfiguren ein, wie es Prey tut.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Mich erinnert das ganze eher ein bisschen an den Duke... vielleicht ist PREY nur der "Featuretest" für D4E *g*


----------



## HanFred (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				ZAM am 24.06.2006 02:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich erinnert das ganze eher ein bisschen an den Duke... vielleicht ist PREY nur der "Featuretest" für D4E *g*


und wie!
es ist halt total 3DRealms-mässig. man kann alles manipulieren, WC deckel heben, spülen, seifenspender drücken, handtrockner einschalten...
das ist doch schon irgendwie Duke-style. vor Duke gab es ähnliche dinge sowieso noch nicht.
und dann noch die sprüche... hehe.


----------



## Kandinata (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				HanFred am 24.06.2006 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ZAM am 24.06.2006 02:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, das ist SEHR duke mässig was man alles nebenher machen kann, vorallem die sprüche erinnern stark daran


----------



## lafos23 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Die Demo schmiert bei mir (und auch bei anderen) nach dem Starten ab. Es erscheint zunächst ein weisser Screen und dann geht´s zurück auf den Desktop.


----------



## O815-Typ (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Geile Demo! Das game  wird fett.... endlich mal wieder ein richtig
lustiger shooter


----------



## markenprodukt (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				TBrain am 23.06.2006 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann noch dieser dämliche Hauptcharakter, richtige Dumpfbacke. Zitat: "Wow, this will rock some shit!"   dümmer gehts nicht, dann lieber nen sprachlosen Gordon!



Also ich weiß nicht was du hast.. ich hab bei dem spruch gelacht
 
Und ein sprechender Hauptcharakter ist mir immer lieber als so ein stummer gravity gun schwingender trottl.


----------



## Superman4ever (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

kann mir bitte einer sagen was ich in dieser komischen halle mit den 3 zombies machen muss die da rohre umhertragen? ich komm da nicht weiter


----------



## Weird_Sheep (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				mimiMaster am 23.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, ich habe mal eine E-Mail an die USK geschrieben und gefragt ob man als Normalmensch Einsicht in die Prüfungsentscheidungen haben kann. Mir geht die Frage nicht aus dem Kopf wie das Spiel eine Kennzeichnung erhalten konnte. Sobald es eine Antwort gibt melde ich mich wieder.



Die USK durfte sicherlich Duke Nukem Forever spielen und war vor Begeisterung so abgelenkt, dass die Prey ungeprüft durchgewunken haben! 
Da mans nun aber in D uncut kaufen kann, hoffe ich mal, irgendwo bei nem Elektrodiscounter günstig kaufen zu können. Ansonsten mal gucken, wie sich die Preise im Inet entwickeln.


Ich hab im 3DRealms Board was Nettes gefunden: Can we Turn OFF the swearing? great game.

Da fragt einer, ob man das Gefluche deaktivieren kann (was man kann, man hätte nur in den Optionen nachschauen müssen  ), da ohne Gefluche Vater und Kind zusammen Aliens jagen können!
Und auch religiöse Menschen sollen problemlos metzeln dürfern!



> some games give you the option, to not have swearing in the game, and this would increase sales to those who can't stand the offensive swearing.
> 
> Plus the kids can now blow away aliens and rescue the girl along with the adults.
> 
> ...



Also entweder ist das der Trollbeitrag des Monats, oder manche Amis haben wirklich ein Problem!  

Es gibt auch einige Antworten, denen man nur zustimmen kann, auch einige Deutsche schreiben mit.



> I see it in CS servers sometimes. Here you are, playing a simulated game of kill everybody and yet you're not allowed to swear on the server in case kids are playing.





> Even without the swearing there is no way this game would be suitable for kids.



Toller Thread!  
Und jetzt versuch ich mich mal im Multi Prey!



[edit]
MultiPrey ist ja extrem  ! Toll!

Schön schnell und sehr anders durch die mehr oder weniger komplette Ausnutzung des Raumes. Gabs zwar im AvP DM auch schon, aber das Alien, das irgendwo an der Decke klebte, musste noch zu einem und konnte nicht einfach nen Kopfschuss setzen.

Allerdings müssen die Waffenstärken imho noch ein wenig angepasst werden, bei diesem komischen Maschinengewehr mit den, äh, Granaten, meint man ja, man tut dem Gegner nix, dafür kann man aber mit der Anfangsknifte direkt per Scharfschützenmodus töten. Auch der Bogen ist als Startwaffe nicht zu verachten, man muss halt nur auf seinen schwebenden Hintern aufpassen.

Göttlich wäre natürlich ein solches Level: Relativity


----------



## Dumbi (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Superman4ever am 24.06.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir bitte einer sagen was ich in dieser komischen halle mit den 3 zombies machen muss die da rohre umhertragen? ich komm da nicht weiter



Schätze du meinst das hier:


			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.06.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> misanthropia3797 am 22.06.2006 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dst81 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 24.06.2006 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber etwas intelligentere Gegner und ein flottes Gameplay, wie bei Fear.
> Wer schon Doom3 und Quake4 hat, brauchts IMHO nicht unbedingt.
> Halt ein weiterer solider Shooter unter vielen.



Das ist ein super argument. Egal wie gut die Grafik aussieht und egal ob es vermeintliche Innovationen gibt, wie an den Wänden laufen usw., wenn die KI so lahm ist, kommt für mich kein wirklicher Spielspass auf. Im Endeffekt ist das für MICH persönlich nichts großartig anderes, als Doom 3. Tolle Grafik, an der man sich irgendwann satt gesehen hat und dieses "an den Wänden Laufen" mag ja am Anfang ganz spassig sein, aber im Prinzip ist es doch nichts, was sich großartig auf das Gameplay selbst auswirkt. Man hat halt mehr Möglichkeiten sich durch die linearen Levels zu bewegen und mehr auch nicht.

Für mich bleibt F.E.A.R. einfach ungeschlagen, denn die Spannung und Atmosphäre, die die genial KI bewirkt hat ist einfach nicht mit amtmosphärischem Design und Schockeffekten zu erreichen. Selbst wenn F.E.A.R. noch weniger abwechslungsreich gewesen wäre, was den Levelaufbau betrifft, so hätte die KI das wieder wett gemacht. Wenn man dort aus sicherer Entfernung 4 oder 5 Gegner ausmacht und den ersten von ihnen sauber mit einem Kopfschuss beseitigt und dann plötzlich die restlichen Gegner in Deckung springen dann weiss man nie, wo sie wieder auftauchen, aber man kann sich sicher sein, dass schon einer unterwegs ist, um einem in den Rücken zu fallen, während die anderen einen beschäftigen. Dieses Gefühl, wirklich nirgendwo sicher zu sein, erzeugt eine absolut geniale Anspannung, die super zur Spitzenatmosphäre passt. Die Levels waren nämlich nicht ohne Grund architektonisch ein wenig merkwürdig aufgebaut. Fast jede Stelle in den Levels von F.E.A.R ist auf mindestens 2  Wegen zu erreichen und so ist es möglich, dass man nie das Gefühl von Sicherheit hat, welches bei anderen Games auftritt, weil man weiss, dass man das lineare Level eh bis zur aktuellen Position gereinigt hat und man sich nicht umzudrehen braucht. Das ist nämlich extrem unrealistisch und langweilig wie ich finde. Die Schiessereien bei F.E.A.R sind einfach der Hammer und deswegen ist F.E.A.R auch mein absoluter favorit unter den Ego-Shootern. Und genau darum geht es bei einem SHOOTER doch auch, um Schiessereien. Und wenn die so langweilig ausfallen, was bleibt dann noch vom dem Shooter übrig? Ne Grafikdemo, sonst nix.

Das ist zugelich auch ein sehr gutes Beispiel für eine wirkliche Innovation, weil ja viele glauben, dass Innovationen nicht möglich sind im Ego-Shooter Genre. In dieser Hinsicht macht Prey einen großen Schritt nach hinten, weshalb es für mich nicht auf der Einkaufsliste steht, obwohl es die beste Engine hat, die ich seit langem gesehen habe.


----------



## Superman4ever (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Dumbi am 24.06.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Superman4ever am 24.06.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke, habe ich gerade durch ausprobieren erfahren^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				markenprodukt am 24.06.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 23.06.2006 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wage es NICHT in diesem TON über *DOKTOR* Gordon Freeman zu sprechen! Der hat am *MIT* studiert, und weiß wie der Hase läuft. Trottel? Wer ist hier der Trottel? Ein Reservat-Indianer der Schiß hat mit seiner Ische abzuhauen, vorgibt das Töten bei der Armee gelernt zu haben, und permanent fluchen muss? Oder ein bebrillter Mensch, der einfach Ruhe und Kraft ausstrahlt? Denke bitte einmal scharf über meine Worte nach! 

Respektlos...einfach nur respektlos...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				dst81 am 24.06.2006 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> weil ja viele glauben, dass Innovationen nicht möglich sind im Ego-Shooter Genre.



Es ist ja nicht so, dass man in einem Ego-Shooter keine Innovationen erwarten kann, nur wird es in diesem Genre immer so sein, dass du sie mit der Lupe (im Gesammten gesehen) suchen musst oder es nur in *sehr* großen Zeitabständen mal mal etwas in dieser Art auf den Markt schafft


----------



## IJerichoI (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

ICh hab mir ohne Erwartung die Demo gesaugt, installiert und gestartet...

Fazit am Ende der Missionen: DAS GAME MUSS HER...

Ich finde, Prey hat eine richtig gute Grafik, und, was viel wichtiger ist, eine geile Atmosphäre (durch die wie bei HL² dargestellten Zwischensequenzen und die coolen Selbstgespräche) und Rätsel mit moderatem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Es ist einfach superspaßig, wie die Physik ins Spiel eingebettet ist: man läuft auf einer vorrichtung kopfüber, und die gegner laufen an der wand, wenn man sie abschießt, fallen sie quasi nach rechts...

wie gesagt: einfach nur geil, das Game


----------



## Chello (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Göttlich wäre natürlich ein solches Level: Relativity  [/quote]


löl, sieht aus wie der MP Level aus SIN, der übrigends vom "Level Lord" erstellt wurde, genauso wie die map wo man in einem riesigen riesen Arbeitszimmer ist. Ja und die ganzen secret Levels von Duke 3D gehen auch auf seinem Konto  ...dachte könnte Jemanden interessieren^^


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Eines muss man Prey aber lassen. Man geht nunmal nicht die Wände hoch, sondern bleibt immer auf dem Boden der Tatsachen.
Selbst bei AvP2 hatte man als Alien immer den Boden als Bezugspunkt. Es gab ein Oben und ein Unten.
Hier allerdings sind ja selbst innerhalb der Räume mehrere Ebenen möglich. Diese Art von Orientierungslosigkeit ist schon interessant und durchaus innovativ.
Man muss schon durchaus etwas krank sein um derartige Level zu entwerfen.


----------



## markenprodukt (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.06.2006 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> markenprodukt am 24.06.2006 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol
 
Ok trottl war etwas hart gewählt .

Aber ich mags halt wenn die Hauptfigur auch redet (so in der Jack carver art    )
Mir wärs halt lieber wenn Herr Freeman auch etwas plaudern würde


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				markenprodukt am 25.06.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Ok trottl war etwas hart gewählt .
> 
> ...



Allerdings, immerhin sind die Hauptcharaktere keine Frauen Also sollten Sie nicht die Klappe halten um besser zu unterhalten..


----------



## STF (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Kandinata am 24.06.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 24.06.2006 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Find ich auch.


----------



## MICHI123 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

endgeiles minigame -> pacman in der bar


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				MICHI123 am 25.06.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> endgeiles minigame -> pacman in der bar



Ich hab, ohne es wirklich zu realisieren, über 1 Stunde an dem Pokerautomaten verbracht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

War ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. *g*
Cate Archer und Max Payne "ownen" die meisten Helden eh direkt wech.   

@ ZAM: Ah, ich sehe der leicht frauenfeindliche PC-Action Humor wird gekonnt umgesetzt.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Luccah (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Hab die Demo jetzt schon 2-3 mal durchgespielt, bin ja sehr begeistert von der Schwerkraft -Umschalte!!  und Co. Ich hoffe aber das die Level in der Vollversion ein wenig länger sind!!!   Ansonsten tolle Sache,gute Sprüche,macht  Lust auf mehr..nur längere Level wären schöner!!!
Mittlerweile befürchte ich das der Wiederspielwert nicht allzu hoch ausfallen wird, was meint ihr ??  Wenn man einmal weiß wo man her muss..  Naja mal sehen was die Vollversion noch so zu bieten hat....


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Luccah am 25.06.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile befürchte ich das der Wiederspielwert nicht allzu hoch ausfallen wird, was meint ihr ??



Da es ein linearer Shooter ist, denke ich, dass man nach einmal durchspielen alles gesehen hat  

Ob der Wiederspielwert gering ist, dass muss man eigentlich für sich selbst entscheiden - Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Wenn ein Spiel gut ist, mag es noch so gradlinig sein, spiele ich es meist trotzdem nocheinmal durch. Meist nicht sofort, aber später immer mal wieder. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich zum Beispiel Half-Life 1, Max Payne 1+2 oder Quake 2 gespielt habe  Und diese Titel spiele ich immer noch obwohl ich schon alles kenne  

Wie sich das bei Prey verhällt kann ich nicht sagen, muss man einfach mal abwarten was das Spiel letztendlich bringt


----------



## nnkwp (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

geiles game, werd ich mir holen.


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

habe die demo jetzt auch endlich gezockt. finde sie ganz gut, nicht überragend aber gut. Das an der Decke oder Wand laufen finde ich super umgesetzt, da das konsequent in den Level zu finden ist.   Die Levels sind allerdings etwas zu linear und viel zu kurz. 
Mit Doom3 lässt es sich aber nicht vergleichen, da bis auf die Engine alles anders ist. Es wirkt verstörend und nicht gruslig, die Tore aus denen manche Gegner kommen kann man auch selbst benutzen - die Gegner werden also nicht nur reingebeamt und das wars. Es ist auch einfach viel heller und wenn es wirklich Außenlevel und Fahrzeuge geben wird dann erwartet uns ganz sicher kein überaus Innovatives Game aber zumindest ein sehr solides mit teilweise witzigen Kommentaren.

PS. wir sollten froh sein das das spiel uncut bei uns herauskommt, denn Roboterfiguren und eine dämliche Übersetzungsstimmen gibt es eindeutig genug


----------



## mimiMaster (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

*Achtung aufgepasst! Hier das Statement der USK zur "Keine Jugendfreigabe"-Kennzeichnung!*

Vorneweg für alle Lesefaulen:
*Prey kommt wirklich ungeschnitten in den Handel, trotz der heftigen Gewaltszenen!*

Zuerst meine E-Mail an die USK:



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Am 8.5.2006 wurde der Ego-Shooter "Prey" von der USK geprüft und mit "Keine
> Jugendfreigabe" gekennzeichnet. Der Hinweis "Sprache: englisch" lässt darauf
> ...



Die Antwort von der USK



			
				USK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Klein, vielen Dank für Ihre Frage.
> 
> Bei dem Spiel "Prey" handelt es sich um einen atmosphärisch dichten
> Ego-Shooter mit vergleichsweise komplexer Rätselstruktur. Auf Grund des
> ...



Dieses Statement lässt außerdem auch darauf schließen, warum das ähnliche und ähnlich brutale Quake 4 indiziert wurde. Bei Quake 4 waren die Gegner "menschenähnlich", Rätsel waren so gut wie nicht vorhanden, die Story war alles andere als vielschichtig und künstlerisch und überhaupt gings ja eigentlich nur ums Ballern und um nichts anderes.

Ein sehr aufschlussreiches Statement!

Grüße
Alex


----------



## markenprodukt (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Die antwort ist wirklich interessant.

Aber so ganz versteh ich es auch nicht:
Die Stroggifizierung bei Quake 4 war auch nicht interaktiv aber ein wesentlicher bestandteil der story...


----------



## STF (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				markenprodukt am 26.06.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die antwort ist wirklich interessant.



Find ich auch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Seid doch froh dass es ungeschnitten in den Handel kommt. Ich wünschte, dass wäre bei allen Spielen "ohne Jugendfreigabe" so.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				mimiMaster am 26.06.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Statement lässt außerdem auch darauf schließen, warum das ähnliche und ähnlich brutale Quake 4 indiziert wurde. Bei Quake 4 waren die Gegner "menschenähnlich", Rätsel waren so gut wie nicht vorhanden, die Story war alles andere als vielschichtig und künstlerisch und überhaupt gings ja eigentlich nur ums Ballern und um nichts anderes.
> 
> Ein sehr aufschlussreiches Statement!


Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Feinde Sache, dass die USK so ausführlich geantwortet hat.
Allerdings kann ich die Einstufungen einiger Spieler - insbesondere im direkten Vergleich - in keinster Weise nachvollziehen. Und nur weil sich Räume drehen lassen ändert es IMO nichts am Spielprinzip. Vielmehr sehe ich immer mehr Willkür bei den Entscheidungen. Bei einigen Games sieht die Behörde irgendwelche Stories oder "Rätsel" und bei andern weniger. Ob man nun dem Menschen das Hirn wegschießt und weitergeht oder vorher noch den Raum dreht ändert ja nix am Spielprinzip.*kopfschüttel*


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				mimiMaster am 26.06.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *Achtung aufgepasst! Hier das Statement der USK zur "Keine Jugendfreigabe"-Kennzeichnung!*
> 
> Zuerst meine E-Mail an die USK:
> 
> ...




öhm, meintest du deine email ernst??? ohne frage, das spiel ist brutal, aber du willst dich ernsthaft dafür einsetzen, dass es indiziert wird? oder hab ich da ironie übersehen. ich meine; als erwachsener sollte man nicht bevormundet werden, da sollte jeder spielen dürfen was er will.

zum statemant: ich find das echt gut, es stimmt alles, das ganze ist wierklich sehr abstrakt... sehr gute aussage von ihnen


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Na ich weiss nicht. Dieses virtuelle Geballer würd ich nicht als brutal bezeichnen.  Da gibts nix zu sehen was in anderen Spielen nicht auch zu sehen ist.


----------



## mimiMaster (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				MICHI123 am 26.06.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, meintest du deine email ernst??? ohne frage, das spiel ist brutal, aber du willst dich ernsthaft dafür einsetzen, dass es indiziert wird? oder hab ich da ironie übersehen. ich meine; als erwachsener sollte man nicht bevormundet werden, da sollte jeder spielen dürfen was er will.


Nein und das habe ich schon in einem Posting vorher deutlich gemacht.
Ich würde es begrüßen wenn künftig einfach jedes Spiel was keine 16er Freigabe bekommen kann ab 18 freigegeben wird und für Erwachsene ohne Probleme auch bei z.B. Media Markt erhältlich ist.

Der Satz "Ich kann diese Entscheidung beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen." bezieht sich auf die bisherige Spruchpraxis der USK. Insbesondere wenn man den Vergleich mit Quake 4 oder Condemned heranzieht, erscheint die Freigabe mehr als unlogisch.

Ich bin in dieser Hinsicht übrigens derselben Meinung wie Nali. Hier herrscht IMO wirklich etwas Willkür. Auch Condemned und F.E.A.R. haben komplexe Storys, wurden aber trotzdem indiziert. Dass man bei Prey ein paar Rätsel hat ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Spiel saumäßig brutal ist und das Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Töten von Gegnern liegt.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				MICHI123 am 26.06.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, meintest du deine email ernst??? ohne frage, das spiel ist brutal, aber du willst dich ernsthaft dafür einsetzen, dass es indiziert wird? oder hab ich da ironie übersehen. ich meine; als erwachsener sollte man nicht bevormundet werden, da sollte jeder spielen dürfen was er will.
> 
> zum statemant: ich find das echt gut, es stimmt alles, das ganze ist wierklich sehr abstrakt... sehr gute aussage von ihnen



Das mit der Mail fand ich auch ein wenig in dem Stil, in dem unsere Herren Politiker veruschen Spiele zu verteufeln.
*Natürlich war dies alles in der Demo vorhanden*, klingt aber komplett nach Killertraining.

Anstatt alles so explizit aufzuzählen, wäre ein Vergleich mit Quake 4 und vorallem Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil recht interessant gewesen und eben deren Nichtfreigaben der Originalversion.

Wenn das mit der Rätsel- und Atmosphärendichte allerdings stimmt, freu mich umso mehr auf die Vollversion. Wenn die deutsche Version keien Zwangsuntertitel hat, kann ich ja tatsächlich mal ein Spiel im Geschäft kaufen. 


Sowas wäre auch mal ein interessantes Reportthema für die PCG, die USK ist ja sichtbar auskunftsfreudig. Nur leider hält die PCG nicht so viel von den Reportagen, wie ich... Wohl für die Leute, die die Zeitung am Kiosk nur nach Vollversion und Tests auswählen zu uninteressant.


----------



## mimiMaster (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 26.06.2006 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Mail fand ich auch ein wenig in dem Stil, in dem unsere Herren Politiker veruschen Spiele zu verteufeln.
> *Natürlich war dies alles in der Demo vorhanden*, klingt aber komplett nach Killertraining.
> 
> Anstatt alles so explizit aufzuzählen, wäre ein Vergleich mit Quake 4 und vorallem Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil recht interessant gewesen und eben deren Nichtfreigaben der Originalversion.


Nein, das ist falsch rüberkommen. Mein Bestreben lag nicht darin die USK auf die Brutalität des Spiels aufmerksam zu machen und eine Indizierung hinaufzubeschwören sondern darin,  eine Erklärung zu bekommen wieso das Spiel trotz der erheblichen Brutalität die ja nun nicht zu verleugnen ist eine Freigabe bekommen hat.
Wie gesagt, andere Spiele (Q4, Condemned) mit ähnlichem bzw. niedrigerem Gewaltgrad bekamen keine Freigabe. Deswegen hat mich die Freigabe von Prey stutzig gemacht.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend bei virtuellem Pixelgeballer die Worte: Brutal, Gewalt etc. zu lesen.

Ist Prey brutal? Eher nicht. Ob Doom oder Quake, es ist alles schonmal gewesen.


----------



## mimiMaster (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 26.06.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend bei virtuellem Pixelgeballer die Worte: Brutal, Gewalt etc. zu lesen.
> 
> Ist Prey brutal? Eher nicht. Ob Doom oder Quake, es ist alles schonmal gewesen.


Wie würdest du es denn bezeichnen wenn Frauen aufgespießt, Kinder zerfetzt und Zombies geköpft werden? Lustig? Erheiternd?
Also für ist das passende Adjektiv dort eindeutig brutal - und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass mir da viele Leute widersprechen.

Und die Brutalität von Doom und Quake mit der aus Prey zu vergleichen ... allein durch die grafische Darstellung liegen da Welten zwischen.
Und selbst wenn du von den neueren Teilen sprichst - gegen Prey ist Doom 3 der reinste Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Irgendwie verwechselst du die Realität mit virtuellen Figuren.  Diese Figuren haben weder ein Geschlecht, noch Gefühle sonstwie eine gemeinsamkeit mit Frauen und Kindern.
Diese texturierte Darstellung von 0 und 1 in einem Spiel hat in meinen Augen nichts mit dem Wörtchen Brutal gemein.

Wenn du was brutales sehen willst, schau dir den Irakkrieg an.


----------



## RickSkywalker (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Also ich find die Demo genial. Nach Splinter Cell 4 ein heißer Kandidat auf meine persönliche "Spiel-des-Jahres"-Liste. Die Story fesselt mich schon jetzt, endlich mal ein Shooter mit Charakteren. Der "Held" ist ein ganz normaler Typ, nicht irgendein introvertierter Professor oder ein Arnold-Schwarzenegger-Verschnitt. Schon dass er am Anfang so mit sich selbst spricht über sein Mädel und so finde ich einfach nur geil. Dazu nach all die vielen Ideen, mehr Neuerungen in einem Shooter geht nach Prey echt nur noch sehr schwer. Diese verwirrenden Schwerkraftsachen fand ich einfach nur krass, als man z.b. über diese Kugel die vorher in der Vitrine stand lief  Das Spiel wird so krass, das brauch ich UNBEDINGT! Wann kommt das raus? Ich kann es wirklich kaum noch erwarten. Die Grafik find ich auch geil, nur dieser komische Strich in der Mitte von allen Menschen stört mich wie Sau.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				RickSkywalker am 26.06.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommt das raus?



Laut Okaysoft kommen alle Versionen (US, US-CE, EV und DV) am 13.07.06 auf den Markt


----------



## STF (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 26.06.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie verwechselst du die Realität mit virtuellen Figuren.  Diese Figuren haben weder ein Geschlecht, noch Gefühle sonstwie eine gemeinsamkeit mit Frauen und Kindern.
> Diese texturierte Darstellung von 0 und 1 in einem Spiel hat in meinen Augen nichts mit dem Wörtchen Brutal gemein.
> 
> Wenn du was brutales sehen willst, schau dir den Irakkrieg an.




Das ist uns Gamern (den meisten, hoffe ich jedenfalls) ja auch klar dass es sich hierbei nicht um reale Existenzen handelt.
Aber eben nicht den Menschen wie zb. Beckstein & Schünemann.

"Heftig" ist es schon, von der Inszenierung her.
Nach einer Weile ( nach dem 2tem durchzocken der Demo) aber ist es "normal".
Man weiß ja alles nur Bits & Bytes bzw. wie du schon geschrieben hast, Null & Eins. 
Aber da fängt bei manchen Menschen eben eventuell auch "Verrohung" an.

Ich selbst komm damit klar. 
Bei realer Gewalt/Folter/Unfall/Mord/Tod etc. (sei es von: Bildern, Berichten, selbst erlebtem usw. ) allerdings bin ich betroffen, sichtlich berührt und muss auch mal wieder tränen vergießen.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				RickSkywalker am 26.06.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik find ich auch geil, nur dieser komische Strich in der Mitte von allen Menschen stört mich wie Sau.



 
Strich in der Mitte von Menschen? Strichmänchen?
Also bei mir sehen die Leute eigentlich ganz normal aus... :-o 
Oder sind irgendwelche Viecher gemeint?

Wie wärs mit nem Screenshot?


----------



## Subjunkie (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				markenprodukt am 25.06.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 24.06.2006 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, wo wir schon bei verhassten Hauptfiguren sind, wen ich ja so überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann ist dieser sogenannte "namenlose Held" aus Gothic, man ist das 'nen Prolet, den kann ich echt nicht riechen!!!   
Gut ich weiß das hat hier überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das mußte ich bei der Gelegenheit hier echt mal rauslassen!!!


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 26.06.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend bei virtuellem Pixelgeballer die Worte: Brutal, Gewalt etc. zu lesen.
> 
> Ist Prey brutal? Eher nicht. Ob Doom oder Quake, es ist alles schonmal gewesen.



Und die waren es nicht?
Prey und Fear haben mich in der Beziehung mehr  hmm.. beeindrukt.
Ok, bin ja auch ein alter Knacker.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				McDrake am 27.06.2006 02:24 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 26.06.2006 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mh, also gegenüber virtueller Gewalt bin ich fast komplett abgestumpft, da gibt es kaum etwas, was mich noch schocken kann. Das Aufwachsen mit Doom, Quake, Daikatana (die Operationen an lebenden Menschen waren lustig ^^) und Co, hat halt Spuren hinterlassen. Sprich, Ich beseitige die Polygonkreaturen ohne Regung. Weder spüre ich Hass, noch Freude. Es ist so als würde ich die Spülung der Toilette betätigen. *WUSH* und weg. Nur ist mir bei Prey folgendes aufgefallen: Die Entwickler erlauben (und fordern?) gezielt die Gewalt gegen die Überlebenden. Wie ich schon weiter oben beschrieben habe, kann der Spieler alle gefangenen NPCs "töten" (oder halt deaktivieren, wie man es halt lieber hat), und kommentiert diese Exekutionen mit blöden Sprüchen. Dies ist imho der einzige Grund, der Prey im Bezug auf "durchführbare Gewalt" von anderen Shootern abhebt. Einschussspuren auf Figuren gibt es bereits seit D3 und HL2, fliegende Köpfe sind auch nicht so dramatisch (Postal 2 *g*). Die Gewalt gegen "unschuldige Polygone" ist daher ähnlich wie in Postal 2, wo man auch Zivilisten erschießen konnte, und der Spieler das mit dummen Kommentaren effektreich und blumig beschrieben hat. Vom psychologischen Aspekt geht Prey im Bezug auf die NPCs aber auch interessante “Wege”, die auffindbaren Überlebenden jammern, zittern oder sind seelisch durcheinander. Sie schreien laut, schlagen gegen Türen und lassen den Eindruck entstehen, dass der Spieler sie doch ENDLICH von ihren Qualen erlösen soll. Die Figuren “bieten” sich dem Spieler praktisch an, frei nach dem Motto: “Komm, knall mich endlich ab!”

Dabei habe ich gleichzeitig ein interessantes Szenario im Hinterkopf: Wie viele Postal2-Moralapostel spielen wohl gerade leidenschaftlich Prey, obwohl sie P2 als “krankes Stück Software” beschrieben haben? *g*

Aber trotzdem ändert es nichts am Punkt, dass nur Polygone neutralisiert werden. Wenn auch vom pyschologischen Standpunkt sicherlich interessant inszeniert.

Regards, eX!


----------



## RickSkywalker (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 26.06.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> RickSkywalker am 26.06.2006 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte gerade einen Screenshot machen, diesmal wars aber richtig. Das ist ja verdammt komisch. Mein Bruder hat die Demo auch gespielt (an dem selben PC) und er hat auch gesagt dass da ein nerviger Strich war. Komisch....


----------



## Gurke16 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Für alle Cheater unter euch: Strg+Alt+ ^  drücken (im Spiel)und dann den jeweiligen Cheat in der Konsole eingeben.
 give all= Alle Waffen, god= Unverwundbar


----------



## muertel (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Nette Beigabe der Demo: auf dem Display der G15 werden gesundheit, spirit und ein kompass angezeigt     

ob mans braucht, wayne   

jedenfalls endlich mal wieder ein spiel mit unterstützung der g15 (neben brother in arms, unreal tournament 2004..)

mfg


----------



## Thomsn (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Soo, nach 44 Stunden und 36 Minuten hab ich mir Demo mit einer durchschnittlichen Geschwindigkeit von 2,85 KByte / Sekunde endlich geladen.

Bin mal gespannt, ob es sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Thomsn am 30.06.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, nach 44 Stunden und 36 Minuten hab ich mir Demo mit einer durchschnittlichen Geschwindigkeit von 2,85 KByte / Sekunde endlich geladen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob es sich gelohnt hat.



Argh, hast du ne Flatrate für nen Akkustikkoppler oder nur einfach nen Scheißmirror erwischt und warst zu stolz den zu wechseln?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				muertel am 30.06.2006 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Beigabe der Demo: auf dem Display der G15 werden gesundheit, spirit und ein kompass angezeigt
> 
> ob mans braucht, wayne
> 
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn  
Ich habe die Demo jetzt mehrfach gespielt, aber das ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen  Ok, zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich das Display die meiste Zeit weggeklappt habe, da ich bisher kein Spiel hatte, bei dem ich es eingesetzt hätte


----------



## STF (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 30.06.2006 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> muertel am 30.06.2006 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Display? G15?  

 

Worum gehts? 
Hab grad keinen Plan.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				STF am 30.06.2006 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Display? G15?
> 
> 
> 
> Steh grad aufm Schlauch.



Logitech G15 Keyboard


----------



## Thomsn (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 30.06.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Argh, hast du ne Flatrate für nen Akkustikkoppler oder nur einfach nen Scheißmirror erwischt und warst zu stolz den zu wechseln?


Einfach nur 56K.
Dafür gibt es leider keine bundeseinheitlichen Flatrates (mehr). *g*


----------



## Thomsn (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Ich hab die Demo jetzt mal durchgezockt und war sogar positiv überrascht. Die Alien-Schnetzelei mit den vielen durchgedrehten Umgebungs-Spielchen und bekloppt komischen Sprüchen der Rothaut hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.
Dass die Motivation zum Spielen nicht wirklich durch den Drang kam, das Mädel zu retten, viel mir auch auf. Aber scheiß drauf. Nur weil ich sie nicht poppen wollte, tat das meiner Spiellust keinen Abbruch.

Ich hoffe, es wird eine Budget-Version geben, denn Prey möchte ich haben.


----------



## MICHI123 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				mimiMaster am 26.06.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 26.06.2006 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hä? wo wurden denn bitte frauen aufgespießt oder kinder zerfetzt? und zombies gibt es doch garnicht... du meinst wohl, es werden virtuelle frauen aufgespießt, virtuelle kinder zerfetzt, da liegt in meinem verständniss irgendwo doch noch ein unterschied. wer meint, in spielen werden menschen getötet, der hat doch irgendwo realitätsverlust, man muss doch pixel von mencshen unterscheiden können 

200 post hier drin btw 




> Wenn du was brutales sehen willst, schau dir den Irakkrieg an.


sehr richtig. unterschied: pixel <-> REALITÄT und zwar beinharte realität. da wird nachmittags mal eben in den nachrichten gezeigt, wie da leute auf verbrannte GI-leichen einschlagen, oder ein berg von leichen, und DAS IST real.





> . Vom psychologischen Aspekt geht Prey im Bezug auf die NPCs aber auch interessante “Wege”, die auffindbaren Überlebenden jammern, zittern oder sind seelisch durcheinander.


das hat prey wierklich sehr spannend rüber gebracht. welch sarkasmus, steht da an einer wand mit blut geschrieben "I want home" das ist bitter   das verhalten der Überlebenen polygone fand ich schon ein wenig beklemmend. was aber die hemmschwelle, sie zu töten wie du richtig schreibst heruntersetzt, man erlöst sie damit ja eher...


----------



## mara-jade (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Hab die Demo grad gespielt und muss sagen, sie hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen und ich freu mich auf das Spiel (auch wenn ichs mir sicher nicht zum Vollpreis holen werde) Endlich mal wieder ein guter Shooter.

Das "an-den-Wänden-hochlaufen" fand ich eine unterhaltsame Neuerung, auch wenn einem davon am Anfang doch etwas Schwindlig wird.


----------



## Jerry161 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Na, ich weiß ja nicht so recht...
Wenn hier manche Leute schreiben, dass dieses Spiel "Hirn" hätte, frage ich mich was an diesem Spiel so intelligent sein soll?! Sicher, für das Genre "Ego-Shooter" muss man (im Vergleich zu Doom oder Quake) recht viel grübeln. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum ein "innovatives" Spiel, selbst wenn es ein Ego-Shooter ist, dermaßen blutig und brutal sein muss. Bringt es irgendwie die Geschichte weiter voran, wird die Atmosphäre im Spiel dadurch so viel dichter? Nein, nicht wirklich. Also, dass ist ein echtes Manko bei dem Spiel. Mich beschleicht da das Gefühl, dass hier nur eine Effekt-Hascherei betrieben wird. Überzeugend, wie man zugeben muss. Schade nur, dass man derart auf die Kacke hauen muss was Gewalt angeht. 
Auch die Story ist, wenn auch mal etwas anderes als die üblichen Geschichten, mehr als krude. So einen Esoterik-Quark hab' ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gehört...
Wäre ich ein Indianer, ich würde mich dagegen wehren, dass man aus meiner Kultur so einen Müll zusammenschreibt! Schlimm... Und die gelobten "neuen" Spielelemente sind auch nicht wirklich neu. Beispielsweise gab es die "Seelenwanderung" schon bei "Geist" (GC) oder bei "Messiah" (PC) und bei ersterem sogar noch in anspruchvollerer Weise als hier geboten.


----------



## Kandinata (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*



			
				Jerry161 am 13.07.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich weiß ja nicht so recht...
> Wenn hier manche Leute schreiben, dass dieses Spiel "Hirn" hätte, frage ich mich was an diesem Spiel so intelligent sein soll?! Sicher, für das Genre "Ego-Shooter" muss man (im Vergleich zu Doom oder Quake) recht viel grübeln. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum ein "innovatives" Spiel, selbst wenn es ein Ego-Shooter ist, dermaßen blutig und brutal sein muss. Bringt es irgendwie die Geschichte weiter voran, wird die Atmosphäre im Spiel dadurch so viel dichter? Nein, nicht wirklich. Also, dass ist ein echtes Manko bei dem Spiel. Mich beschleicht da das Gefühl, dass hier nur eine Effekt-Hascherei betrieben wird. Überzeugend, wie man zugeben muss. Schade nur, dass man derart auf die Kacke hauen muss was Gewalt angeht.
> Auch die Story ist, wenn auch mal etwas anderes als die üblichen Geschichten, mehr als krude. So einen Esoterik-Quark hab' ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gehört...
> Wäre ich ein Indianer, ich würde mich dagegen wehren, dass man aus meiner Kultur so einen Müll zusammenschreibt! Schlimm... Und die gelobten "neuen" Spielelemente sind auch nicht wirklich neu. Beispielsweise gab es die "Seelenwanderung" schon bei "Geist" (GC) oder bei "Messiah" (PC) und bei ersterem sogar noch in anspruchvollerer Weise als hier geboten.



kommt daher weil dieses spiel auf "duke nukem" basiert, dort ist der gewaltgrad schon immer übertrieben und der (extrem) schwarze humor war auch schon immer da

das hat nichts mit indianer diskriminierung etcetera zu tun, der character sollte einfach mal etwas anderes sein als die üblichen soldaten oder überhelden die man spielt, haben sie sich wohl von turok inspirieren lassen

und nein, das es "neu" ist, stimmt nicht, doch heutzutage wird doch jeder furtz als neuheit angepriesen wegen marketing, chrysis hat beispielsweise auch nicht den ersten character den man inviduell spezifizieren kann oder ist nicht das erste spiel wo waffen verschiedene munition haben können


----------



## Eniman (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Prey: Demo mit fünf Solo-Missionen*

Dank der genialen Demo werde ich mir das Spiel (sehr bald) kaufen!


----------

